# Every good thing about uber has been murdered in California



## PTSD (Oct 27, 2018)

These idiots have screwed up a good thing for 1000s of people. Why I the world would you want Uber to make you am employee? Have they never worked for corporation in America - it sucks. That was the whole point, flexibility, that's why we do this. If you have to be an employee, and work a schedule, and have a boss who writes you up when you're late, then this is just another wage slave job, and not even a very good one. Why would you want that? I just don't understand, maybe someone can explain it....If you are hurting for cash, here's a secret : drive in a big city, Noone is hurting for cash where I live. But screw the money, how could you people do this, for the first time in the history of this country, regular people can work a job you don't even have to interview for and it comes with the flexibility of being your own boss, and you don't have to have hundreds of thousands of dollars to start your own business, you just drive your goddamn car. It WAS a revolution. NOW it's going to be just another shitty job. You people are horrible for doing this, ruining this for everyone. Don't any of you have a friend who could explain this to you, why this was such a good thing. I would love to hear someone justify screwing up every good thing about this for what, a minimum wage paycheck? You'll spend any settlement before the year is over, and then you'll just be a wage slave for corporate America. Oh my God, why????


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

PTSD said:


> These idiots have screwed up a good thing for 1000s of people. Why I the world would you want Uber to make you am employee? Have they never worked for corporation in America - it sucks. That was the whole point, flexibility, that's why we do this. If you have to be an employee, and work a schedule, and have a boss who writes you up when you're late, then this is just another wage slave job, and not even a very good one. Why would you want that? I just don't understand, maybe someone can explain it....If you are hurting for cash, here's a secret : drive in a big city, Noone is hurting for cash where I live. But screw the money, how could you people do this, for the first time in the history of this country, regular people can work a job you don't even have to interview for and it comes with the flexibility of being your own boss, and you don't have to have hundreds of thousands of dollars to start your own business, you just drive your goddamn car. It WAS a revolution. NOW it's going to be just another shitty job. You people are horrible for doing this, ruining this for everyone. Don't any of you have a friend who could explain this to you, why this was such a good thing. I would love to hear someone justify screwing up every good thing about this for what, a minimum wage paycheck? You'll spend any settlement before the year is over, and then you'll just be a wage slave for corporate America. Oh my God, why????


You put UBER & GOOD in the same sentence.


----------



## PTSD (Oct 27, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> You put UBER & GOOD in the same sentence.


What is it you don't like about uber that you think will change by making it a regular job?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

PTSD said:


> These idiots have screwed up a good thing for 1000s of people. Why I the world would you want Uber to make you am employee? Have they never worked for corporation in America - it sucks. That was the whole point, flexibility, that's why we do this. If you have to be an employee, and work a schedule, and have a boss who writes you up when you're late, then this is just another wage slave job, and not even a very good one. Why would you want that? I just don't understand, maybe someone can explain it....If you are hurting for cash, here's a secret : drive in a big city, Noone is hurting for cash where I live. But screw the money, how could you people do this, for the first time in the history of this country, regular people can work a job you don't even have to interview for and it comes with the flexibility of being your own boss, and you don't have to have hundreds of thousands of dollars to start your own business, you just drive your goddamn car. It WAS a revolution. NOW it's going to be just another shitty job. You people are horrible for doing this, ruining this for everyone. Don't any of you have a friend who could explain this to you, why this was such a good thing. I would love to hear someone justify screwing up every good thing about this for what, a minimum wage paycheck? You'll spend any settlement before the year is over, and then you'll just be a wage slave for corporate America. Oh my God, why????


" NEW MEMBER"
from " SAN FRANCISCO".

MORE LAYOFFS NEEDED AT CORPORATE !


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

PTSD said:


> These idiots have screwed up a good thing for 1000s of people. Why I the world would you want Uber to make you am employee? Have they never worked for corporation in America - it sucks. That was the whole point, flexibility, that's why we do this. If you have to be an employee, and work a schedule, and have a boss who writes you up when you're late, then this is just another wage slave job, and not even a very good one. Why would you want that? I just don't understand, maybe someone can explain it....If you are hurting for cash, here's a secret : drive in a big city, Noone is hurting for cash where I live. But screw the money, how could you people do this, for the first time in the history of this country, regular people can work a job you don't even have to interview for and it comes with the flexibility of being your own boss, and you don't have to have hundreds of thousands of dollars to start your own business, you just drive your goddamn car. It WAS a revolution. NOW it's going to be just another shitty job. You people are horrible for doing this, ruining this for everyone. Don't any of you have a friend who could explain this to you, why this was such a good thing. I would love to hear someone justify screwing up every good thing about this for what, a minimum wage paycheck? You'll spend any settlement before the year is over, and then you'll just be a wage slave for corporate America. Oh my God, why????


Who is Noone?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MORE MONEY

LESS MANIPULATION.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Dude the only idiots here were uber and lyft... they kept cutting rate until people can no longer live... yea I agree uber was not suppose to be full time but uber was dandy having full timer drivers for peanuts. Uber and lyft are at fault


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

I just want to watch Uber/Lyft suffer.

Uber/Lyft have proven that they cannot be trusted to self-regulate or to ever do the right thing. They brought AB5 upon themselves.


----------



## 2kwik4u (Aug 27, 2019)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> Dude the only idiots here were uber and lyft... they kept cutting rate until people can no longer live... yea I agree uber was not suppose to be full time but uber was dandy having full timer drivers for peanuts. Uber and lyft are at fault


Then why didn't people move along to a different gig? Was it really that bad? Clearly the motivation to find an additional (or alternative primary) source of income wasn't to great.

I think AB5 will have further reaching consequences than just Uber/Lyft, which is the greater concern IMO......and i live in the midwest where the impact is fairly low aside from setting a precedent.


----------



## The_Solo (Feb 23, 2019)

First and foremost anytime the government steps in it will surely get messy and to that I agree this is horrible. But what is truly horrible is the government needed to step in. The government needed to step in because we the drivers were not independent contractors. We were drivers doing what Uber has told us to. We do not set our own rates, we are set to the rates that they decide for us today. And if tomorrow they decide to increase the customers price and lower our rate there is and was nothing we could do. Being employees is NOT the best idea for a solution to this fiasco but if the government did not reach in and stop this mess in another 6 months there would be another 2 or 3 pay cuts and everyone would be further from a solution. 

Plain and simple is we are not self employed we just have flexibility to when we work. That does not make this “your own business”. If this was “your own business” you would have a say in how things are run. What do you have a say in? The hours you work and the rating of a passanger you will drive. 
What don’t you have a say in? Where you will drive a passenger, length of ride you will drive, rate, pick up fee, pay per minute, surge prices. Heck you can’t even control who makes a complaint on you in the fact of a customer complains you won’t even be told who it was. This is not “your own business” this is you driving a car that Uber tells you who. That’s it.


----------



## PTSD (Oct 27, 2018)

The_Solo said:


> First and foremost anytime the government steps in it will surely get messy and to that I agree this is horrible. But what is truly horrible is the government needed to step in. The government needed to step in because we the drivers were not independent contractors. We were drivers doing what Uber has told us to. We do not set our own rates, we are set to the rates that they decide for us today. And if tomorrow they decide to increase the customers price and lower our rate there is and was nothing we could do. Being employees is NOT the best idea for a solution to this fiasco but if the government did not reach in and stop this mess in another 6 months there would be another 2 or 3 pay cuts and everyone would be further from a solution.
> 
> Plain and simple is we are not self employed we just have flexibility to when we work. That does not make this "your own business". If this was "your own business" you would have a say in how things are run. What do you have a say in? The hours you work and the rating of a passanger you will drive.
> What don't you have a say in? Where you will drive a passenger, length of ride you will drive, rate, pick up fee, pay per minute, surge prices. Heck you can't even control who makes a complaint on you in the fact of a customer complains you won't even be told who it was. This is not "your own business" this is you driving a car that Uber tells you who. That's it.


Really, can you not hit the cancel button if you don't want to pick someone up? Can you not go to work and come home any time you feel like it? Do you have a boss? I don't know, your arguements is pretty week compared to all those other reasons it is like working for yourself. Have you never had a job working for corporation, do you not understand what it's like to work for someone else, because I have had between 20 and 30 jobs in my lifetime, and not a damn one of them didn't have a schedule or a boss, and you had to go on an interview and get hired. I don't remember any of those things happening working for Uber. If you wanted to make a good argument you should have said that you don't get profits, but guess what, you aren't going to see a dime of ubere profits working as a wage slave for them either, and you lose all that other stuff too



Don'tchasethesurge said:


> Dude the only idiots here were uber and lyft... they kept cutting rate until people can no longer live... yea I agree uber was not suppose to be full time but uber was dandy having full timer drivers for peanuts. Uber and lyft are at fault


I don't make peanuts because I'm smart enough to work in a big city. And it doesn't matter what's going on on Ubers end, what matters is what we had and lost because some fools were so shortsighted they can't see that there's nothing in the bill saying how much drivers will now get paid. Welcome to "a couple dollars above minimum wage with no over time", but I don't think you're going to like it, and I know I'm not, and so yes, you "idiots" screwed me out of my way of life, and hundreds of thousands of other people out of theirs to be a corporate slave... What else should I call someone who does something that stupid?


----------



## The_Solo (Feb 23, 2019)

PTSD said:


> Really, can you not hit the cancel button if you don't want to pick someone up? Can you not go to work and come home any time you feel like it? Do you have a boss? I don't know, your arguements is pretty week compared to all those other reasons it is like working for yourself. Have you never had a job working for corporation, do you not understand what it's like to work for someone else, because I have had between 20 and 30 jobs in my lifetime, and not a damn one of them didn't have a schedule or a boss, and you had to go on an interview and get hired. I don't remember any of those things happening working for Uber. If you wanted to make a good argument you should have said that you don't get profits, but guess what, you aren't going to see a dime of ubere profits working as a wage slave for them either, and you lose all that other stuff too


I was a supervisor for UPS. Corporation enough for you. 
You mention you can cancel and if you cancel too much they deactivate you. You can not accept rides but cancelling comes with deactivation. So you can use it some but at the point you can cancel you've already drove to location and wasted gas/time. I shouldn't have to waste that much money to learn I don't want a ride if this is "my own business" 
Schedule flexibility I agree is wonderful but again nothing in the ab5 bill says they can't have flexibility, Uber simply is signifying that it's relevant because it's the only leg they have to stand on. I agree coming and going as I choose is something I love but it's only thing that makes it "my own business"
Do I have a boss. Sure technically we do except we just don't respond or answer to this said boss. The boss is an app. If you decline to many rides your "boss" logs you out. If you cancel too much your "boss" emails you. Your "boss" is close to like being a worker who works remotely.

Uber and lyft control your day by giving piddly bonuses to try and get you work premium times. Making money = to my time is much more important than just being able to come and go as needed. Being in a location where minimum wage is $15 an hour but they pay less after expenses is a major problem. It's why I moved over to doing amazon flex and this will be much more affected then Uber and lyft to me.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

the state wants more tax revenue, they care little about their citizens. they want want the pax rate to rise 20 to 30%. pax will be happy to pay.


----------



## PTSD (Oct 27, 2018)

The_Solo said:


> I was a supervisor for UPS. Corporation enough for you.
> You mention you can cancel and if you cancel too much they deactivate you. You can not accept rides but cancelling comes with deactivation. So you can use it some but at the point you can cancel you've already drove to location and wasted gas/time. I shouldn't have to waste that much money to learn I don't want a ride if this is "my own business"
> Schedule flexibility I agree is wonderful but again nothing in the ab5 bill says they can't have flexibility, Uber simply is signifying that it's relevant because it's the only leg they have to stand on. I agree coming and going as I choose is something I love but it's only thing that makes it "my own business"
> Do I have a boss. Sure technically we do except we just don't respond or answer to this said boss. The boss is an app. If you decline to many rides your "boss" logs you out. If you cancel too much your "boss" emails you. Your "boss" is close to like being a worker who works remotely.
> ...


I work for Uber eats , and we can cancel as many rides as we want, nothing happens. I make no less than 150 bucks a day working in San Francisco. 150 bucks a day to ride a bike around the city. I spend 5 dollars per week on gas for my bike. I used to work in the financial district for a commercial real estate company, I got laid off and now I do this full time. I go to work when I want, and I go home when I want. I have been working full time since I was 15 years old, I am now 40, and never in my life have I had this kind of freedom, after more than 25 different jobs in 4 different careers. If you don't see the difference in this and working for an hourly wage, I don't know what to tell you, other than don't screw this up for the rest of us.


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

1.5xorbust said:


> Who is Noone?


Peter Noone, Herman's Hermits.


----------



## PTSD (Oct 27, 2018)

njn said:


> the state wants more tax revenue, they care little about their citizens. they want want the pax rate to rise 20 to 30%. pax will be happy to pay.





Z129 said:


> I just want to watch Uber/Lyft suffer.
> 
> Uber/Lyft have proven that they cannot be trusted to self-regulate or to ever do the right thing. They brought AB5 upon themselves.


It's you who are bringing this upon yourself, have you ever heard someone say "cutting off your nose to spite your face"? Uber isn't gonna suffer a damn bit, but you will when they limit your hours and put you on a schedule. How do you not see that, what am I missing. Not one person here has stated how their lives will improve as a result of this, and that's because it won't, this can only make things worse. The pay 2ill be smaller and you will be a corporate wage slave like everyone else in America who works for a corporation, but the difference is, you had it a better way then demanded to be a wage slave again. What are you telling yourself to justify that, "I want to watch uber suffer"? Is that really all you've got, thats the most shortsighted, rediculous arguements I've ever heard. How are things going to improve for YOU? That's all you need to worry about, to hell with what Uber gets, that's not doing a damn thing for you, how do you justify this to all the people you are screwing over so you can supposedly watch Uber suffer?


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

The only flexibility I currently have is that I’m available to work the two peak times of the day ..early morning and late afternoon... so it’s already a schedule that I happened to be available for. If I worked any other times of the day it would be for below minimum wage and I no longer do nights due to my temper .


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

PTSD said:


> These idiots have screwed up a good thing for 1000s of people. Why I the world would you want Uber to make you am employee? Have they never worked for corporation in America - it sucks. That was the whole point, flexibility, that's why we do this. If you have to be an employee, and work a schedule, and have a boss who writes you up when you're late, then this is just another wage slave job, and not even a very good one. Why would you want that? I just don't understand, maybe someone can explain it....If you are hurting for cash, here's a secret : drive in a big city, Noone is hurting for cash where I live. But screw the money, how could you people do this, for the first time in the history of this country, regular people can work a job you don't even have to interview for and it comes with the flexibility of being your own boss, and you don't have to have hundreds of thousands of dollars to start your own business, you just drive your goddamn car. It WAS a revolution. NOW it's going to be just another shitty job. You people are horrible for doing this, ruining this for everyone. Don't any of you have a friend who could explain this to you, why this was such a good thing. I would love to hear someone justify screwing up every good thing about this for what, a minimum wage paycheck? You'll spend any settlement before the year is over, and then you'll just be a wage slave for corporate America. Oh my God, why????


Everything good thing about Uber has been "murdered in California" . Maybe you are smoking a bit too much mate as there isn't one good characteristic of Uber. While in this current environment where money is seen as above character and principles, I can see how your worldview is quite skewed. I actually feel sorry for you if you are not an Uber shrill.


----------



## PTSD (Oct 27, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> Who is Noone?


Ooh a typo. People correct typos when they can't think of anything else to say. I've laid out a case for why this is so stupid, why you are screwing yourselves and the rest of us, there is plenty there to refute, but rather than defend yourself you correct a typo?


----------



## The_Solo (Feb 23, 2019)

PTSD said:


> It's you who are bringing this upon yourself, have you ever heard someone say "cutting off your nose to spite your face"? Uber isn't gonna suffer a damn bit, but you will when they limit your hours and put you on a schedule. How do you not see that, what am I missing. Not one person here has stated how their lives will improve as a result of this, and that's because it won't, this can only make things worse. The pay 2ill be smaller and you will be a corporate wage slave like everyone else in America who works for a corporation, but the difference is, you had it a better way then demanded to be a wage slave again. What are you telling yourself to justify that, "I want to watch uber suffer"? Is that really all you've got, thats the most shortsighted, rediculous arguements I've ever heard. How are things going to improve for YOU? That's all you need to worry about, to hell with what Uber gets, that's not doing a damn thing for you, how do you justify this to all the people you are screwing over so you can supposedly watch Uber suffer?


I fully understand your problem now. You are thinking of yourself and not the whole. There are millions of drivers being screwed by the gig economy system and you only care how this will affect you. In the end this may be bad for me doing amazon but I believe as a whole this will be better for the majority and yes there will be plenty of people like you who will be getting the short end. So sorry for you. The endless race to the bottom has gone to far for to long that the government has needed to step in. Heck the simple fact that Uber has "offered" to give certain things to prevent this while not actually doing it shows it's all empty promises. 
Yes it's sucks the government stepped in but it did because otherwise the pay would continue going way beyond reasonable


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

PTSD said:


> It's you who are bringing this upon yourself, have you ever heard someone say "cutting off your nose to spite your face"? Uber isn't gonna suffer a damn bit, but you will when they limit your hours and put you on a schedule. How do you not see that, what am I missing. Not one person here has stated how their lives will improve as a result of this, and that's because it won't, this can only make things worse. The pay 2ill be smaller and you will be a corporate wage slave like everyone else in America who works for a corporation, but the difference is, you had it a better way then demanded to be a wage slave again. What are you telling yourself to justify that, "I want to watch uber suffer"? Is that really all you've got, thats the most shortsighted, rediculous arguements I've ever heard. How are things going to improve for YOU? That's all you need to worry about, to hell with what Uber gets, that's not doing a damn thing for you, how do you justify this to all the people you are screwing over so you can supposedly watch Uber suffer?


I disagree. I believe this will force Uber to sit down with the drivers and work out a deal that is suitable to both sides. We will see how it plays out.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

PTSD said:


> What is it you don't like about uber that you think will change by making it a regular job?


Do you enjoy working for half of what you did four years ago?

Hmmmm?


----------



## PTSD (Oct 27, 2018)

The_Solo said:


> I fully understand your problem now. You are thinking of yourself and not the whole. There are millions of drivers being screwed by the gig economy system and you only care how this will affect you. In the end this may be bad for me doing amazon but I believe as a whole this will be better for the majority and yes there will be plenty of people like you who will be getting the short end. So sorry for you. The endless race to the bottom has gone to far for to long that the government has needed to step in. Heck the simple fact that Uber has "offered" to give certain things to prevent this while not actually doing it shows it's all empty promises.
> Yes it's sucks the government stepped in but it did because otherwise the pay would continue going way beyond reasonable


I'm talking about how it will effect everyone, what makes you think I'm excluding you, I said You are going to have a paycheck at a couple bucks above minimum wage with no overtime. I said YOU are going to have a boss and a schedule. I said YOU are going to be a corporate wage slave. I will be too, but the difference is YOU are demanding it when you had something better. I said that YOU are screwing over HUNDREDS OF THOUSANDS OF PEOPLE. So how is it I'm only thinking about me? Do you have a decent argument for why you are throwing the gig economy down the tubes? The whole point of a gig economy is, GIGS, you moron, so what do you thing demanding a PAYCHECK will do to the gig economy????



Z129 said:


> I disagree. I believe this will force Uber to sit down with the drivers and work out a deal that is suitable to both sides. We will see how it plays out.


Yes, because that's what corporate America does, they make sure all is fair for everyone. Here I was thinking that corporations maximize profit for shareholders and that is all they care about. Wait a minute, that is exactly what corporations do....


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

PTSD said:


> Yes, because that's what corporate America does, they make sure all is fair for everyone. Here I was thinking that corporations maximize profit for shareholders and that is all they care about. Wait a minute, that is exactly what corporations do....


Unless forced to do otherwise by regulators. Which is exactly what is happening. Uber historically responds to such existential threats by illegal bypasses of the law, paid propagandists, and lawsuits.


----------



## PTSD (Oct 27, 2018)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Do you enjoy working for half of what you did four years ago?
> 
> Hmmmm?


I live and work in the city and I make 150 to 200 per day any day I feel like it. How much more should I be getting paid? By the way, I don't even drive for uber, I make that much delivering food on my bike. If you worked in the city doing rides hare I'm sure you'd make more. Also, what you are referring to is when uber rolled out, they were paying awesome fares and bonuses to attract people to the new industry. It doesn't last forever, but you can still make 150 to 200 per day, that's like 70,000 a year and you didn't even have to go on a job interview. What is wrong with that? What could you do before uber came out to make that much without a degree. Without experience, etc? I have a degree I do this instead. But seriously, how much do you think you ought to be making for driving a car around, and why is having a flexible schedule not PRICELESS... You have got to be pretty young if you don't see the value in that.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

PTSD said:


> I'm talking about how it will effect everyone you moron, what makes you think I'm excluding you, I said You are going to have a paycheck at a couple bucks above minimum wage with no overtime. I said YOU are going to have a boss and a schedule. I said YOU are going to be a corporate wage slave. I will be too, but the difference is YOU are demanding it when you had something better. I said that YOU are screwing over HUNDREDS OF THOUSANDS OF PEOPLE. So how is it I'm only thinking about me? Do you have a decent argument for why you are throwing the gig economy down the tubes? The whole point of a gig economy is, GIGS, you moron, so what do you thing demanding a PAYCHECK will do to the gig economy????
> 
> 
> Yes, because that's what corporate America does, they make sure all is fair for everyone. Here I was thinking that corporations maximize profit for shareholders and that is all they care about. Wait a minute, that is exactly what corporations do....


What corporation pays it's employees half of what they did four years ago?

Hmm?


----------



## PTSD (Oct 27, 2018)

Z129 said:


> Unless forced to do otherwise by regulators. Which is exactly what is happening. Uber historically responds to such existential threats by illegal bypasses of the law, paid propagandists, and lawsuits.


What I'm saying though, is that they will legally pinch pennies, limit hours across the board, it will be like every other corporate job ever. How is that favorable to working your own house, having no boss to deal with, etc. I mean that is why we do this, right? Take that away and what have you got? You've got just another crappy, couple dollars above minimum wage job.....


----------



## Boston Bill (Jul 13, 2019)

Uber and lyft control your day by giving piddly bonuses to try and get you work premium times. Making money = to my time is much more important than just being able to come and go as needed. Being in a location where minimum wage is $15 an hour but they pay less after expenses is a major problem. It's why I moved over to doing amazon flex and this will be much more affected then Uber and lyft to me.
[/QUOTE]

I saw the bonuses tonight when I logged in. 09.11.2019 I laughed and didn't bother, did a couple of rides and said the h--l with it and logged out.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

PTSD said:


> What I'm saying though, is that they will legally pinch pennies, limit hours across the board, it will be like every other corporate job ever. How is that favorable to working your own house, having no boss to deal with, etc. I mean that is why we do this, right? Take that away and what have you got? You've got just another crappy, couple dollars above minimum wage job.....


I disagree. I believe we will all walk away from the bargaining table better off for having AB5. But you know, I have been known to be wrong from time to time, so maybe AB5 is the end of the gig economy in California. But I am willing to risk it.


----------



## PTSD (Oct 27, 2018)

PTSD said:


> What I'm saying though, is that they will legally pinch pennies, limit hours across the board, it will be like every other corporate job ever. How is that favorable to working your own house, having no boss to deal with, etc. I mean that is why we do this, right? Take that away and what have you got? You've got just another crappy, couple dollars above minimum wage job.....


That should say hours not house. I am new to this site, not sure how to edit a post yet, but I haven't really looked around for it yet



Z129 said:


> I disagree. I believe we will all walk away from the bargaining table better off for having AB5. But you know, I have been known to be wrong from time to time, so maybe AB5 is the end of the gig economy in California. But I am willing to risk it.


Oh it is certainly the end of the gig economy, think about that. What is the gig economy? Working gigs as a subcontractor. So if you make a law that all subcontractors of the gig economy get paid wages and a paycheck, you have ended the gig economy. Do you guys really not understand that?


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

PTSD said:


> That should say hours not house. I am new to this site, not sure how to edit a post yet, but I haven't really looked around for it yet
> 
> 
> Oh it is certainly the end of the gig economy, think about that. What is the gig economy? Working gigs as a subcontractor. So if you make a law that all subcontractors of the gig economy get paid wages and a paycheck, you have ended the gig economy. Do you guys really not understand that?


AB5 does not disallow the hiring of private contractors. It just says their current private contractors are actually employees - which is what the courts decided. We can negotiate a compromise - but only if we can legally force their hand, which is what AB5 does.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

PTSD said:


> These idiots have screwed up a good thing for 1000s of people. Why I the world would you want Uber to make you am employee? Have they never worked for corporation in America - it sucks. That was the whole point, flexibility, that's why we do this. If you have to be an employee, and work a schedule, and have a boss who writes you up when you're late, then this is just another wage slave job, and not even a very good one. Why would you want that? I just don't understand, maybe someone can explain it....If you are hurting for cash, here's a secret : drive in a big city, Noone is hurting for cash where I live. But screw the money, how could you people do this, for the first time in the history of this country, regular people can work a job you don't even have to interview for and it comes with the flexibility of being your own boss, and you don't have to have hundreds of thousands of dollars to start your own business, you just drive your goddamn car. It WAS a revolution. NOW it's going to be just another shitty job. You people are horrible for doing this, ruining this for everyone. Don't any of you have a friend who could explain this to you, why this was such a good thing. I would love to hear someone justify screwing up every good thing about this for what, a minimum wage paycheck? You'll spend any settlement before the year is over, and then you'll just be a wage slave for corporate America. Oh my God, why????


This will force Uber to treat us as independent contractors: give us more trip information, give us better rates, keep them from taking too much of the fare, etc.

Relax. We won.


----------



## PTSD (Oct 27, 2018)

Z129 said:


> AB5 does not disallow the hiring of private contractors. It just says their current private contractors are actually employees - which is what the courts decided. We can negotiate a compromise - but only if we can legally force their hand, which is what AB5 does.


But you are a current employee, no? And the courts have decided that all people currently working as contractors in the gig economy, and future workers in the industry, doing the same thing, are employees, not contractors. Am I missing something, how is that not the end of the gig economy, the definition of which is people working as contractors?


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

PTSD said:


> But you are a current employee, no? And the courts have decided that all people currently working as contractors in the gig economy, and future workers in the industry, doing the same thing, are employees, not contractors. Am I missing something, how is that not the end of the gig economy, the definition of which is people working as contractors?


We were ruled to be employees as we have been treated as employees. Uber/Lyft can still hire private contractors. They just have to treat those private contractors as private contractors rather than as employees.


----------



## PTSD (Oct 27, 2018)

nosurgenodrive said:


> This will force Uber to treat us as independent contractors: give us more trip information, give us better rates, keep them from taking too much of the fare, etc.
> 
> Relax. We won.


I'm sorry man, I have been working all my life for corporate America and uber is without a doubt one of the only breaks from it I've ever had, and so i have to defend it at all costs. You say it's not the end of the gig economy, but then you more or less prove that it is in the same paragraph. That's does very little to make me "relax", and yours is the most coherent response I've gotten. It's depressing.


----------



## BayArea Lyft Driver (Feb 26, 2015)

The second I am able to build my book of business and have some control of it. But having no control and the customers aren't mine. I'm working for someone else.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

PTSD said:


> I'm sorry man, I have been working all my life for corporate America and uber is without a doubt one of the only breaks from it I've ever had, and so i have to defend it at all costs. You say it's not the end of the gig economy, but then you more or less prove that it is in the same paragraph. That's does very little to make me "relax", and yours is the most coherent response I've gotten. It's depressing.


You don't seem very coherent. Good luck in your quest.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

nosurgenodrive said:


> You don't seem very coherent. Good luck in your quest.


Will he be happy when he's making 
75-100 dollars per day four years from today,?


----------



## BayArea Lyft Driver (Feb 26, 2015)

He says he made $150 to $200. He's weak.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Will he be happy when he's making
> 75-100 dollars per day four years from today,?


He is true to his moniker.

My guess is the guy is terrified to go back to managing a Payless.


----------



## PTSD (Oct 27, 2018)

BayArea Lyft Driver said:


> The second I am able to build my book of business and have some control of it. But having no control and the customers aren't mine. I'm working for someone else.


How would you prefer to find customers? And how would those customers differ from the ones you pick up now? Do you honestly think you'd be doing better if you had to find your own customers? And if you would be doing better, why aren't you finding your own right now, what's stopping you?



BayArea Lyft Driver said:


> He says he made $150 to $200. He's weak.


Yes. That's 70k a year. How much should I be making for a job that requires no skill? Name a job that you could get without a degree that pays that much....



nosurgenodrive said:


> He is true to his moniker.
> 
> My guess is the guy is terrified to go back to managing a Payless.


Maybe I am. So what? What were you doing before uber that made you 70k a year, and why aren't you doing it?


----------



## BayArea Lyft Driver (Feb 26, 2015)

You are not getting the point. I don't think you understand at all what is going on. I do not feel sorry for you. They make us independent contractors but treat us like employees. What is so hard to get.


The part where I say you're being weak. I made $250 to $350 a day driving in the bay area.


----------



## PTSD (Oct 27, 2018)

Z129 said:


> We were ruled to be employees as we have been treated as employees. Uber/Lyft can still hire private contractors. They just have to treat those private contractors as private contractors rather than as employees.


How will you be treated better as a contractor? You already are a contractor and you dont like it, so what about being a contractor will change to make you like it? I hope you're right, but I think you're wrong about both options being available. You know what ubers response in the media has been? When asked to comment on this story they said "the thing people like about working for uber is the flexibility" as in there won't be any if this bill is passed. I don't think there's gonna be both options, I think uber knows that this will drastically change the business model.



BayArea Lyft Driver said:


> You are not getting the point. I don't think you understand at all what is going on. I do not feel sorry for you. They make us independent contractors but treat us like employees. What is so hard to get.
> 
> The part where I say you're being weak. I made $250 to $350 a day driving in the bay area.


How are you being treatedike an employee? You have no schedule, no boss, no oversight. Have you ever been an employee? Did you have a schedule? Yes. Did you have a boss? Yes. Was there oversight? Yes. Could you go to work whenever you felt like it? No. Could you go home when you wanted to? No. If you don't see the value in that then I feel sorry for you, but that still doesn't explain why you are working for uber to begin with? If you know of some other job where you could be making more, why aren't you doing it?



BayArea Lyft Driver said:


> You are not getting the point. I don't think you understand at all what is going on. I do not feel sorry for you. They make us independent contractors but treat us like employees. What is so hard to get.
> 
> The part where I say you're being weak. I made $250 to $350 a day driving in the bay area.


Who cares, what were you doing before where you made that much, and why aren't you doing it?


----------



## Driverxxx (May 26, 2016)

PTSD said:


> These idiots have screwed up a good thing for 1000s of people. Why I the world would you want Uber to make you am employee? Have they never worked for corporation in America - it sucks. That was the whole point, flexibility, that's why we do this. If you have to be an employee, and work a schedule, and have a boss who writes you up when you're late, then this is just another wage slave job, and not even a very good one. Why would you want that? I just don't understand, maybe someone can explain it....If you are hurting for cash, here's a secret : drive in a big city, Noone is hurting for cash where I live. But screw the money, how could you people do this, for the first time in the history of this country, regular people can work a job you don't even have to interview for and it comes with the flexibility of being your own boss, and you don't have to have hundreds of thousands of dollars to start your own business, you just drive your goddamn car. It WAS a revolution. NOW it's going to be just another shitty job. You people are horrible for doing this, ruining this for everyone. Don't any of you have a friend who could explain this to you, why this was such a good thing. I would love to hear someone justify screwing up every good thing about this for what, a minimum wage paycheck? You'll spend any settlement before the year is over, and then you'll just be a wage slave for corporate America. Oh my God, why????


----------



## PTSD (Oct 27, 2018)

BayArea Lyft Driver said:


> You are not getting the point. I don't think you understand at all what is going on. I do not feel sorry for you. They make us independent contractors but treat us like employees. What is so hard to get.
> 
> The part where I say you're being weak. I made $250 to $350 a day driving in the bay area.


When in the past you decided you weren't making enough, what did you do? You got another job. But before uber you weren't making 350 a day or you wouldn't have ever been driving for them. And if you you were why don't you go do it now? Don't tell me you were making that much but you wanted the flexibility uber provides because that's exactly what you're giving up...



Wolfgang Faust said:


> Will he be happy when he's making
> 75-100 dollars per day four years from today,?


I will find a better job, that's how it works. That's what you should be doing if you aren't making enough.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

PTSD said:


> When in the past you decided you weren't making enough, what did you do? You got another job. But before uber you weren't making 350 a day or you wouldn't have ever been driving for them. And if you you were why don't you go do it now? Don't tell me you were making that much but you wanted the flexibility uber provides because that's exactly what you're giving up...
> 
> 
> I will find a better job, that's how it works. That's what you should be doing if you aren't making enough.


If you like your bullshit, you can keep your bullshit. We ain't buying it.


----------



## PTSD (Oct 27, 2018)

nosurgenodrive said:


> You don't seem very coherent. Good luck in your quest.


That's funny cuz I've put plenty of points up and you haven't refuted one of them, all I've gotten is people whining about the job that's not good enough for them, yet they can't get better one. How are you going to be making more when you are being paid a couple bucks above minimum wage with no overtime hours? And what about the job will be preferable to the lack of a schedule and oversight that you have now? The only things making this any different from any other low wage job is the flexibility you get as a contractor, that's why people do it. If that's not why you do it, then why do you do it? I thought that was the whole point....



Wolfgang Faust said:


> If you like your bullshit, you can keep your bullshit. We ain't buying it.


But I can't keep my bullshit, as you call it, because instead of leaving this bullshit job, you are demanding for it suck even worse for some reason that I still don't understand after reading all of these posts. How will it be better to make a crumy paycheck and work a 40 hr schedule with no overtime hours?



Wolfgang Faust said:


> If you like your bullshit, you can keep your bullshit. We ain't buying it.


But I can't keep my bullshit, as you call it, because instead of leaving this bullshit job, you are demanding for it suck even worse for some reason that I still don't understand after reading all of these posts. How will it be better to make a crumy paycheck and work a 40 hr schedule with no overtime hours?


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

PTSD said:


> That's funny cuz I've put plenty of points up and you haven't refuted one of them, all I've gotten is people whining about the job that's not good enough for them, yet they can't get better one. How are you going to be making more when you are being paid a couple bucks above minimum wage with no overtime hours? And what about the job will be preferable to the lack of a schedule and oversight that you have now? The only things making this any different from any other low wage job is the flexibility you get as a contractor, that's why people do it. If that's not why you do it, then why do you do it? I thought that was the whole point....
> 
> 
> But I can't keep my bullshit, as you call it, because instead of leaving this bullshit job, you are demanding for it suck even worse for some reason that I still don't understand after reading all of these posts. How will it be better to make a crumy paycheck and work a 40 hr schedule with no overtime hours?
> ...


You don't know a damn thing about me. I will make between 70 to 80K this year, driving private livery, black and SUV.

I don't live in CA.

I feel bad for all experienced x drivers who have and continue to be screwed by Luber.

You may make a good good ornament.

That's about it.


----------



## Driverxxx (May 26, 2016)

PTSD said:


> These idiots have screwed up a good thing for 1000s of people. Why I the world would you want Uber to make you am employee? Have they never worked for corporation in America - it sucks. That was the whole point, flexibility, that's why we do this. If you have to be an employee, and work a schedule, and have a boss who writes you up when you're late, then this is just another wage slave job, and not even a very good one. Why would you want that? I just don't understand, maybe someone can explain it....If you are hurting for cash, here's a secret : drive in a big city, Noone is hurting for cash where I live. But screw the money, how could you people do this, for the first time in the history of this country, regular people can work a job you don't even have to interview for and it comes with the flexibility of being your own boss, and you don't have to have hundreds of thousands of dollars to start your own business, you just drive your goddamn car. It WAS a revolution. NOW it's going to be just another shitty job. You people are horrible for doing this, ruining this for everyone. Don't any of you have a friend who could explain this to you, why this was such a good thing. I would love to hear someone justify screwing up every good thing about this for what, a minimum wage paycheck? You'll spend any settlement before the year is over, and then you'll just be a wage slave for corporate America. Oh my God, why????


In San Francisco the average one bedroom apt. will cost over $3000 per month. Taxes and tolls will eat up a good chunk of your Midwestern income. I grew up in the Midwest, financially we live in very different worlds.

What California drivers want and need is not to be employees but to be able to negotiate for fair pay, a living wage in our area. If you were to ask drivers here the majority would prefer to be independants. The problem is that it is illegal for non employees to organize and collectively bargain. Only employees have these rights.

We, in California can not survive if the ride share companies unilaterally dictate rates. The failure of Uber and Lyft to treat us fairly is what brought this on.

Sadly the drivers had very little say in how this law progressed. Originally many if not most California drivers opposed it, but as Uber and Lyft continued to cut our earnings, drivers began to realize a change was needed.

I suspect within a couple years California drivers will vote to unionize, if so rideshare drivers may be able to make a very nice living and good benefits and pensions.

You in the Midwest may want to hide and watch what happens in California. We could build a system, if scaled up, that will improve the lives of drivers everywhere.

Try to be more open minded, California started rideshare, it is just evolving. We will likely improve it.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Driverxxx said:


> In San Francisco the average one bedroom apt. will cost over $3000 per month. Taxes and tolls will eat up a good chunk of your Midwestern income. I grew up in the Midwest, financially we live in very different worlds.
> 
> What California drivers want and need is not to be employees but to be able to negotiate for fair pay, a living wage in our area. If you were to ask drivers here the majority would prefer to be independants. The problem is that it is illegal for non employees to organize and collectively bargain. Only employees have these rights.
> 
> ...


Restore rates to 2015 levels.
Problem fixed.

These evil idiots have a really rude surprise coming.

https://www.vox.com/2019/9/11/20861599/ab-5-uber-lyft-drivers-contractors-reclassify-employees


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

1.5xorbust said:


> Who is Noone?


Mark Noone, The Slickee Boys?



PTSD said:


> I don't make peanuts because I'm smart enough to work in a big city.


We have more than a few posters to these boards who work in big cities and are making less than peanuts.



PTSD said:


> And it doesn't matter what's going on on Ubers end


We have seen that one before and in several forms. It is a stock phrase of an Uber Shill, Uber Troll and Uber Boy Scout.....for Lyft Girl Scouts, just substitute "Lyft: for "Uber".



PTSD said:


> what matters is what we had


What you had was the opportunity to work for peanuts whenever you wanted to do so.



PTSD said:


> Welcome to "a couple dollars above minimum wage with no over time",


For half of the posters to these boards, that would be an improvement. To read what they post, they are working OT and making less than minimum,



PTSD said:


> "idiots" screwed me out of my way of life, and hundreds of thousands of other people out of theirs to be a corporate slave...


The corrupt politicians who took Uber's money screwed me and more than a few similarly situated out of our way of life, but that does not seem to matter to too many people.

I am in favour of it for a reason similar to what another poster states. The fear of its spreading nationwide could be the club that forces the TNCs to pay us acceptably. I would add to @Nats121 's sentiment that it would force the TNCs to follow a basic precept taught in Capitalism 101: The cost of doing business is borne by the customer.

..................I do apologise for being redundant: I typed "corrupt" politician................


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

PTSD said:


> That's 70k a year. How much should I be making for a job that requires no skill? Name a job that you could get without a degree that pays that much *(or more)*....


My job.

No degree.

Working on it.


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I am in favour of it for a reason similar to what another poster states. The fear of its spreading nationwide could be the club that forces the TNCs to pay us acceptably. I would add to @Nats121 's sentiment that it would force the TNCs to follow a basic precept taught in Capitalism 101: The cost of doing business is borne by the customer.


I thought Capitalism 101 was that the government shouldn't interfere in the natural market. Or in what business contracts uncoerced agents can/cannot enter into with each other. And that if a person is not making enough money in a certain field, they should improve their skill marketability and find something better.

Not that I necessarily disagree with all your ideas here. But the government interfering in prices, voluntary contracts, etc, doesn't sound like Capitalism at all. Sounds more like another word beginning with S.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

M62 said:


> I thought Capitalism 101 was that the government shouldn't interfere in the natural market.


You are missing the point. This is merely a club. It is anything but the "Final Solution".

In reality, when it comes to the TNCs, the government has been derilict in its duties. The purpose of the government is to make sure that the marketplace is fair. Instead, the referee took a new player's money to tilt the playing field and make sure that all of the other competitors are playing with at least one hand tied behind the proverbial back.


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Instead, the referee took a new player's money to tilt the playing field and make sure that all of the other competitors are playing with at least one hand tied behind the proverbial back.


I will agree with that. But then the Laissez faire capitalist answer, to even the playing field, would be to deregulate everything, including cabs, not to regulate rideshare.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

M62 said:


> the Laissez faire capitalist answer, to even the playing field, would be to deregulate everything, including cabs, not to regulate rideshare.


You raised _laissez faire_, but if you want to go in that direction, allight: either regulate everyone or regulate no one. I have made that statement more than once, even before regulatory or legislative bodies.


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

PTSD said:


> These idiots have screwed up a good thing for 1000s of people. Why I the world would you want Uber to make you am employee? Have they never worked for corporation in America - it sucks. That was the whole point, flexibility, that's why we do this. If you have to be an employee, and work a schedule, and have a boss who writes you up when you're late, then this is just another wage slave job, and not even a very good one. Why would you want that? I just don't understand, maybe someone can explain it....If you are hurting for cash, here's a secret : drive in a big city, Noone is hurting for cash where I live. But screw the money, how could you people do this, for the first time in the history of this country, regular people can work a job you don't even have to interview for and it comes with the flexibility of being your own boss, and you don't have to have hundreds of thousands of dollars to start your own business, you just drive your goddamn car. It WAS a revolution. NOW it's going to be just another shitty job. You people are horrible for doing this, ruining this for everyone. Don't any of you have a friend who could explain this to you, why this was such a good thing. I would love to hear someone justify screwing up every good thing about this for what, a minimum wage paycheck? You'll spend any settlement before the year is over, and then you'll just be a wage slave for corporate America. Oh my God, why????


Look, totally understand many feel hatred towards the under paid group, mostly immigrants who got into this not understanding what a gig is. They just thought they got a job. Now they are being treated lower than illegal immigrants. I don't want to be an employee, like the other 80%. But you really don't think someone working full time should have basic labor protection. I feel so bad for that particular group and don't see why we need to hate them. It feels like it's being ruined for us by others winning a labor fight. They are mostly just hard working people who got deceived manipulated, new to the country, lacking understanding of gig work. The companies took and keep taking advantage of this. It is not right. But yea, it should not come at a cost to us, I get that. But come on, your acting like these evil workers are just dumb. No, it's a benefit for the lowest segments and brings them protections. Again should not be at you and my cost. I get it.



PTSD said:


> I live and work in the city and I make 150 to 200 per day any day I feel like it. How much more should I be getting paid? By the way, I don't even drive for uber, I make that much delivering food on my bike. If you worked in the city doing rides hare I'm sure you'd make more. Also, what you are referring to is when uber rolled out, they were paying awesome fares and bonuses to attract people to the new industry. It doesn't last forever, but you can still make 150 to 200 per day, that's like 70,000 a year and you didn't even have to go on a job interview. What is wrong with that? What could you do before uber came out to make that much without a degree. Without experience, etc? I have a degree I do this instead. But seriously, how much do you think you ought to be making for driving a car around, and why is having a flexible schedule not PRICELESS... You have got to be pretty young if you don't see the value in that.


150 to 200 is at best 48,000. Just saying.


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> You raised _laissez faire_, but if you want to go in that direction, allight: either regulate everyone or regulate no one. I have made that statement more than once, even before regulatory or legislative bodies.


I agree on that, it seems unfair to fetter one side with regulation and not the other. As far as I can tell, that is mostly a US phenomenon. Whereas European countries seem to regulate Uber the same as cabs.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

M62 said:


> European countries tend to regulate Uber the same as cabs.


They do, or they ban Uber altogether. For some time, the only Uber that you could get in Montréal or Berlin was Uber Taxi. Both are still available in both cities, although now there are other options. The only Uber that Israel allows is Uber Taxi.

New York regulates them similarly to cabs. This is really what the cab drivers want. Subject them at least to similar regulations.

Regulate the rates.-perhaps not as high as cabs, but, close enough.
Set standards for the vehicles-age limits and equipment requirements
Licence the drivers-perhaps they do not have to take a test, or an easier test, but, let them be denied permission to work for failing to pay a parking summons as are cab drivers.
Law enforcement background checks like the cab drivers
Same police harassment that cab drivers get.

The list goes on.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

PTSD said:


> These idiots have screwed up a good thing for 1000s of people. Why I the world would you want Uber to make you am employee? Have they never worked for corporation in America - it sucks. That was the whole point, flexibility, that's why we do this. If you have to be an employee, and work a schedule, and have a boss who writes you up when you're late, then this is just another wage slave job, and not even a very good one. Why would you want that? I just don't understand, maybe someone can explain it....If you are hurting for cash, here's a secret : drive in a big city, Noone is hurting for cash where I live. But screw the money, how could you people do this, for the first time in the history of this country, regular people can work a job you don't even have to interview for and it comes with the flexibility of being your own boss, and you don't have to have hundreds of thousands of dollars to start your own business, you just drive your goddamn car. It WAS a revolution. NOW it's going to be just another shitty job. You people are horrible for doing this, ruining this for everyone. Don't any of you have a friend who could explain this to you, why this was such a good thing. I would love to hear someone justify screwing up every good thing about this for what, a minimum wage paycheck? You'll spend any settlement before the year is over, and then you'll just be a wage slave for corporate America. Oh my God, why????


---------------------------
You are over reacting and way too emotional.. No one knows what is going to happen and that includes YOU . 
Fight the battles that you can win. This is a loooooong way from being settled. 
Ohhhh -- proof read your work before you hit "post reply". We would appreciate it.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

This is orlando's rates since i started.

This isn't even an exaggeration. And following the trend line.. giving rides for free is seriously the next step after the most recent cut.

The biggest jumps aren't even my imaginary ones i threw on the end.










This is what the law is designed to stop, you folks are forgetting that pay has been cut so many times that it's not even in the same general area as when it started.

INFLATION should have the rates at $1.98 per mile.

Reality?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

PTSD said:


> These idiots have screwed up a good thing for 1000s of people. Why I the world would you want Uber to make you am employee? Have they never worked for corporation in America - it sucks. That was the whole point, flexibility, that's why we do this. If you have to be an employee, and work a schedule, and have a boss who writes you up when you're late, then this is just another wage slave job, and not even a very good one. Why would you want that? I just don't understand, maybe someone can explain it....If you are hurting for cash, here's a secret : drive in a big city, Noone is hurting for cash where I live. But screw the money, how could you people do this, for the first time in the history of this country, regular people can work a job you don't even have to interview for and it comes with the flexibility of being your own boss, and you don't have to have hundreds of thousands of dollars to start your own business, you just drive your goddamn car. It WAS a revolution. NOW it's going to be just another shitty job. You people are horrible for doing this, ruining this for everyone. Don't any of you have a friend who could explain this to you, why this was such a good thing. I would love to hear someone justify screwing up every good thing about this for what, a minimum wage paycheck? You'll spend any settlement before the year is over, and then you'll just be a wage slave for corporate America. Oh my God, why????


TRUTH.

EVERY GOOD THING
ABOUT UBER
HAS BEEN MURDERED IN CALIFORNIA !

IN SAN FRANCISCO . . . TO BE EXACT

AT CORPORATE !

The murderers were:
1.) RATE CUTS
2.) NO NEED TO TIP
3.) EXCESSIVE ONBOARDING
4.) DEACTIVATION WITHOUT DUE PROCESS !
5.)MORE RATE CUTS
6.) UBER BRAGGING OF REPLACING WE WHO BUILT IT WITH ROBOTS !
7.) RATE CUTS !
8.) INSANE RATINGS SYSTEM
9.) EVEN MORE RATE CUTS !
10.) TOTAL DISREGARD FOR DRIVERS !



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> This is orlando's rates since i started.
> 
> This isn't even an exaggeration. And following the trend line.. giving rides for free is seriously the next step after the most recent cut.
> 
> ...


TAR & FEATHERS BROTHER !

PITCHFORKS & TORCHES !


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

PTSD said:


> These idiots have screwed up a good thing for 1000s of people. Why I the world would you want Uber to make you am employee? Have they never worked for corporation in America - it sucks. That was the whole point, flexibility, that's why we do this. If you have to be an employee, and work a schedule, and have a boss who writes you up when you're late, then this is just another wage slave job, and not even a very good one. Why would you want that? I just don't understand, maybe someone can explain it....If you are hurting for cash, here's a secret : drive in a big city, Noone is hurting for cash where I live. But screw the money, how could you people do this, for the first time in the history of this country, regular people can work a job you don't even have to interview for and it comes with the flexibility of being your own boss, and you don't have to have hundreds of thousands of dollars to start your own business, you just drive your goddamn car. It WAS a revolution. NOW it's going to be just another shitty job. You people are horrible for doing this, ruining this for everyone. Don't any of you have a friend who could explain this to you, why this was such a good thing. I would love to hear someone justify screwing up every good thing about this for what, a minimum wage paycheck? You'll spend any settlement before the year is over, and then you'll just be a wage slave for corporate America. Oh my God, why????


Because you've always been an employee.


----------



## Conporbos (Oct 11, 2017)

I feel as though the passage of AB5 is revealing another variety of Stockholm syndrome as we see so many drivers coming to the defense of their abusers.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Conporbos said:


> I feel as though the passage of AB5 is revealing another variety of Stockholm syndrome as we see so many drivers coming to the defense of their abusers.


They want to go on sleeping.
With their Succubus.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> This is orlando's rates since i started.
> View attachment 355243


Supply and demand. The supply of drivers is too high, the demand of rides is too low which drives prices down.


----------



## Munsuta (May 4, 2019)

Z129 said:


> I just want to watch Uber/Lyft suffer.
> 
> Uber/Lyft have proven that they cannot be trusted to self-regulate or to ever do the right thing. They brought AB5 upon themselves.


I hope high level corporate executives get indicted and do time. Someone needs to answer for the chaos. Crucify! Crucify!

At least make them walk the streets naked while we throw rotten fruit at them.


----------



## UberPete1911 (Aug 10, 2017)

PTSD said:


> These idiots have screwed up a good thing for 1000s of people. Why I the world would you want Uber to make you am employee? Have they never worked for corporation in America - it sucks. That was the whole point, flexibility, that's why we do this. If you have to be an employee, and work a schedule, and have a boss who writes you up when you're late, then this is just another wage slave job, and not even a very good one. Why would you want that? I just don't understand, maybe someone can explain it....If you are hurting for cash, here's a secret : drive in a big city, Noone is hurting for cash where I live. But screw the money, how could you people do this, for the first time in the history of this country, regular people can work a job you don't even have to interview for and it comes with the flexibility of being your own boss, and you don't have to have hundreds of thousands of dollars to start your own business, you just drive your goddamn car. It WAS a revolution. NOW it's going to be just another shitty job. You people are horrible for doing this, ruining this for everyone. Don't any of you have a friend who could explain this to you, why this was such a good thing. I would love to hear someone justify screwing up every good thing about this for what, a minimum wage paycheck? You'll spend any settlement before the year is over, and then you'll just be a wage slave for corporate America. Oh my God, why????


Come back to that same thought when rates are 1c a mile, and that's 0.01c and see if you feel the same way.

Also, it's a lot easier to stop driving then to start driving. Hint.


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> Dude the only idiots here were uber and lyft... they kept cutting rate until people can no longer live... yea I agree uber was not suppose to be full time but uber was dandy having full timer drivers for peanuts. Uber and lyft are at fault


Remember when Uber first starting cutting rates several years ago ? And they justified it by telling the drivers that they would actually make more money because of the lower rates ?

And some moron drivers actually believed it ?


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

The_Solo said:


> First and foremost anytime the government steps in it will surely get messy and to that I agree this is horrible. But what is truly horrible is the government needed to step in. The government needed to step in because we the drivers were not independent contractors. We were drivers doing what Uber has told us to. We do not set our own rates, we are set to the rates that they decide for us today. And if tomorrow they decide to increase the customers price and lower our rate there is and was nothing we could do. Being employees is NOT the best idea for a solution to this fiasco but if the government did not reach in and stop this mess in another 6 months there would be another 2 or 3 pay cuts and everyone would be further from a solution.
> 
> Plain and simple is we are not self employed we just have flexibility to when we work. That does not make this "your own business". If this was "your own business" you would have a say in how things are run. What do you have a say in? The hours you work and the rating of a passanger you will drive.
> What don't you have a say in? Where you will drive a passenger, length of ride you will drive, rate, pick up fee, pay per minute, surge prices. Heck you can't even control who makes a complaint on you in the fact of a customer complains you won't even be told who it was. This is not "your own business" this is you driving a car that Uber tells you who. That's it.


The only reason government stepped in was to get a piece of the tax pie from every driver and Uber itself.....government doesn't give a rats AZZ about worker's!!!!


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

jgiun1 said:


> The only reason government stepped in was to get a piece of the tax pie from every driver and Uber itself.....government doesn't give a rats AZZ about worker's!!!!


Agree but if uber didn't pissed off drivers with rate and cuts, they would fought this legislation. Drivers are done with uber shenanigans


----------



## Tenderloin (Sep 5, 2016)

Z129 said:


> I just want to watch Uber/Lyft suffer.
> 
> Uber/Lyft have proven that they cannot be trusted to self-regulate or to ever do the right thing. They brought AB5 upon themselves.


I think nobody wins in this battle( only uncle Sam since all parties will pay more tax now).Everyone will suffer consequences U/L and drivers too. I agreed that Uber/Lyft corporate greed ruined it in the first place..If they would leave the rates as they were ~2years ago and just collect their fee from each ride , without giving out any bonuses I don't see why this biz woudnt be profitable for them? Instead they wanted bigger bonuses and more money to invest in other assets that their corporate control, on the back of the drivers..Last price cut bumped up nationwide ridership only by 2-3%, that's a huge money for U/L corporate since they take a cut from every single ride nationwide, but makes no difference in ride volume for individual driver. Greed killed it all.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Tenderloin said:


> I think nobody wins in this battle( only uncle Sam since all parties will pay more tax now)..Everyone will suffer consequences U/L and drivers too.


To think this would it been avoided for the most part if uber/ lyft didn't get greedy.... the race to the bottom has consequence. We may all lose something, but I think uber and lyft will lose more.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

PTSD said:


> These idiots have screwed up a good thing for 1000s of people. Why I the world would you want Uber to make you am employee? Have they never worked for corporation in America - it sucks. That was the whole point, flexibility, that's why we do this. If you have to be an employee, and work a schedule, and have a boss who writes you up when you're late, then this is just another wage slave job, and not even a very good one. Why would you want that? I just don't understand, maybe someone can explain it....If you are hurting for cash, here's a secret : drive in a big city, Noone is hurting for cash where I live. But screw the money, how could you people do this, for the first time in the history of this country, regular people can work a job you don't even have to interview for and it comes with the flexibility of being your own boss, and you don't have to have hundreds of thousands of dollars to start your own business, you just drive your goddamn car. It WAS a revolution. NOW it's going to be just another shitty job. You people are horrible for doing this, ruining this for everyone. Don't any of you have a friend who could explain this to you, why this was such a good thing. I would love to hear someone justify screwing up every good thing about this for what, a minimum wage paycheck? You'll spend any settlement before the year is over, and then you'll just be a wage slave for corporate America. Oh my God, why????


Very well stated. Thank you


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

OP, my humble opinion is that being an employee may not be the best resort but can you think of a better course of action?

You mentioned that you make $150 a day. This translates to about $50k a year (calculated based on the assumption that you work every single day - $150 x 7 days x 4 weeks x 12 months)

My current salary is about $75k and thanks to that, I can have a quite comfortable life in Houston after tax and expenses. Don't forget you are in the SF market with one of the highest living costs in the nation. My guess is that you may need to have a 6-figure salary if you have a family to take care of. It goes without saying that, however, you should have a better idea than I do since I have never lived in CA.

I have learnt from the forum member @Mkang14 that the X rate there is about $0.63 / mile. This is very unethical given the cost of gasoline in CA. If you do it as a hobby or a supplement to your FT job, great. However, it seems you are doing Uber for FT, if I understand correctly. I am sorry that the company you worked for has laid you off. While Uber is probably helpful temporarily in your situation to pay your bills, it is not meant to be a FT commitment, no offense. Not sure how you can delivery food with your bicycle but 50% of my Eats delivery is over 2 miles away. This comes to the real issue - if you only drive for a living, this is a short-term loan to your car before you can get back with your feet. I believe you can always find a job that pays way better than Uber with attractive benefit package.

I agree with the fact that "time freedom" is what makes Uber or Lyft unique from conventional jobs. However, if we were independent contractors indeed, we would have not needed to play the games set by them. Ask yourself how much autonomy can you have other than rejecting and cancelling rides? Now Uber is conditioning drivers with the Uber Pro mind game without offering any monetary incentives. What makes it even annoying is that recently if I decline 3 rides in a roll, not only the app goes offline itself, it also signs me out from the platform! It is just a matter of time when Uber follows the footprint of Lyft in the AZ market, I believe, to lower the rate to $0.33 / mile and possibly applies to the whole nation.

Finally best wishes to your job hunting. I bet you deserve much better than the delivery pay rate, correct?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> You mentioned that you make $150 a day. This translates to about $50k a year (calculated based on the assumption that you work every single day - $150 x 7 days x 4 weeks x 12 months)


Actually it's just easier to do $150*365 or $150*7*52 (your method doesn't account for months with 5 weeks).

Which actually puts him closer to $54k but I imagine that if $150 is on the lowest end, there are days of holiday/events/whatever that would bring him closer to $70k

Hopefully.


----------



## William Quinby (Jan 27, 2019)

I've read this thread all the way through, and NOBODY has pointed out the real "elephant in the room":

Uber and Lyft are simply going to close up shop in CA. Period.

Too expensive to operate, too much hatred from the laughably inept state government, too many negative aspects. So that's it. Uber and Lyft are done in CA. I fully expect that sometime in the next few months, the news will report on how Uber is shifting its corporate headquarters to...well, anywhere but CA. 

Even so, the writing is on the wall for both companies. Changing locations for your corporate operations will work for a few years, but as more states decide to follow CA's approach, they'll run out of places to go. Then Kalanick and this Khosrowshowski-26 letters long last name guy will simply empty the till and run to a non-extradition country somewhere on the globe, snort coke, screw hookers, and pay off the local government while living like Pablo Escobar. Or El Chapo. Take your pick.

And all of us will be out of work. The End.

So defend them if you must, but that reality check is coming due. You that defend them are going to get hit the hardest.


----------



## BayArea Lyft Driver (Feb 26, 2015)

They sure can leave CA. Flywheel is available!!!


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

William Quinby said:


> Uber and Lyft are simply going to close up shop in CA. Period.


I've said they could cease ops until they get their way like Austin.

All of the news stories assume they will continue as normal. Is the media that blind?


----------



## William Quinby (Jan 27, 2019)

njn said:


> I've said they could cease ops until they get their way like Austin.
> 
> All of the news stories assume they will continue as normal. Is the media that blind?


Yes.

I'm sure I could go into a dissertation about the fallacies of the modern media. But I don't think the buffers on this website could hold it all.

So...yes.


----------



## Xpr10 (Aug 17, 2019)

PTSD said:


> These idiots have screwed up a good thing for 1000s of people. Why I the world would you want Uber to make you am employee? Have they never worked for corporation in America - it sucks. That was the whole point, flexibility, that's why we do this. If you have to be an employee, and work a schedule, and have a boss who writes you up when you're late, then this is just another wage slave job, and not even a very good one. Why would you want that? I just don't understand, maybe someone can explain it....If you are hurting for cash, here's a secret : drive in a big city, Noone is hurting for cash where I live. But screw the money, how could you people do this, for the first time in the history of this country, regular people can work a job you don't even have to interview for and it comes with the flexibility of being your own boss, and you don't have to have hundreds of thousands of dollars to start your own business, you just drive your goddamn car. It WAS a revolution. NOW it's going to be just another shitty job. You people are horrible for doing this, ruining this for everyone. Don't any of you have a friend who could explain this to you, why this was such a good thing. I would love to hear someone justify screwing up every good thing about this for what, a minimum wage paycheck? You'll spend any settlement before the year is over, and then you'll just be a wage slave for corporate America. Oh my God, why????


Murdered in California. Suicidal in NY & self inflicted in Texas ???you should never expect good thinks from Uber


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Do I sense the last gasping breath of an Uber underling seeing their kush job slipping from their grasp??



PTSD said:


> *Really, can you not hit the cancel button if you don't want to pick someone up?* Can you not go to work and come home any time you feel like it? Do you have a boss? I don't know, your arguements is pretty week compared to all those other reasons it is like working for yourself. Have you never had a job working for corporation, do you not understand what it's like to work for someone else, because I have had between 20 and 30 jobs in my lifetime, and not a damn one of them didn't have a schedule or a boss, and you had to go on an interview and get hired. I don't remember any of those things happening working for Uber. If you wanted to make a good argument you should have said that you don't get profits, but guess what, you aren't going to see a dime of ubere profits working as a wage slave for them either, and you lose all that other stuff too
> 
> 
> I don't make peanuts because I'm smart enough to work in a big city. And it doesn't matter what's going on on Ubers end, what matters is what we had and lost because some fools were so shortsighted they can't see that there's nothing in the bill saying how much drivers will now get paid. Welcome to "a couple dollars above minimum wage with no over time", but I don't think you're going to like it, and I know I'm not, and so yes, you "idiots" screwed me out of my way of life, and hundreds of thousands of other people out of theirs to be a corporate slave... What else should I call someone who does something that stupid?


Clearly not a Driver.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

I love how a bill passes and a new member from Uberland shows up and starts to spread dirt about AB5.


----------



## RusDqD (Aug 8, 2019)

Uber is not murdered, they will adjust as always they done!
Uber and Lyft are bosses!
They manipulate and screw drivers on their own needs treating them as slaves.
They sponsor autonomous vehicle development and buy balloons spending hundreds of zillions with money taken from driver's pocket!
How long it can be? How far it can go?
Let's stop hypocrisy and fooling!

I drove for 3+ years and for now I am confident to prove that:
1. When they tell about flexibility it is Bullshit!
2. When they tell about protection it is Bullshit!
3. When they tell that they care about driver's income it is Bullshit!

I already have to drive specific hours for 3-points, complete certain amount of trips for bonus!
I have to maintain Driver's Rating, Acceptance and Cancellation Rates!
I have to drive to specific zone to get surge price for trip, Lyft even does not give Prime-time and cheats with PPZ.
When I asked Uber for road-side assistance I was rejected because of high Cancellation Rate!

They constantly cut rates (Lyft already went down 30 cent per mile!), they adjust and evolve, but drivers are much more limited.
They can take the most from fare (not 25/75 anymore) taking advantage on demand but drivers do not have choices! It is algorithm!

So let us stop it!


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

njn said:


> Supply and demand. The supply of drivers is too high, the demand of rides is too low which drives prices down.


That is the biggest untruth I have ever heard. The problem with your statement is the fact that the passenger rates remained the same or even increased over time. The only thing that was decreased was the driver pay. Uber still even charges surge but they just decided to keep it. That supply and demand crap is a bunch of nonsense. You are right about the supply of drivers is too high so basically Uber has said let's see how low we can go before these bumbling idiots realize they are just about working for free. They are too busy bragging about the freedom to work their own hours but too stupid to realize they are getting robbed.



UberPete1911 said:


> Come back to that same thought when rates are 1c a mile, and that's 0.01c and see if you feel the same way.
> 
> Also, it's a lot easier to stop driving then to start driving. Hint. :wink:


You are 100% correct. Sadly there are many who will defend Uber because it is still to their advantage. These same people will be back here in a year responding to a year old thread how terrible and unfair Uber is once they get a pay cut, get unfairly deactivated, or after Uber has changed the rules again to go in favor of Uber. Everyone was happy with Uber at one point in their Uber career but that day of not being happy is coming. Look at their track record it speaks for itself.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

PTSD said:


> Really, can you not hit the cancel button if you don't want to pick someone up?


Not too often or you get terminated, especially with lyft.



njn said:


> the state wants more tax revenue, they care little about their citizens. they want want the pax rate to rise 20 to 30%. pax will be happy to pay.


Ultimately, the merit of a proposal should be the deciding factor whether or not to support it, not the motivation behind it.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

BayArea Lyft Driver said:


> He says he made $150 to $200. He's weak.


And being untruthful....WILL NOT HAPPEN today....


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

the supply of drivers is high, demand is low for drivers, therefore, lower wages will be accepted.

the supply of pax is low, demand of pax is high, therefore higher rates will be accepted.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

PTSD said:


> These idiots have screwed up a good thing for 1000s of people. Why I the world would you want Uber to make you am employee? Have they never worked for corporation in America - it sucks. That was the whole point, flexibility, that's why we do this. If you have to be an employee, and work a schedule, and have a boss who writes you up when you're late, then this is just another wage slave job, and not even a very good one. Why would you want that? I just don't understand, maybe someone can explain it....If you are hurting for cash, here's a secret : drive in a big city, Noone is hurting for cash where I live. But screw the money, how could you people do this, for the first time in the history of this country, regular people can work a job you don't even have to interview for and it comes with the flexibility of being your own boss, and you don't have to have hundreds of thousands of dollars to start your own business, you just drive your goddamn car. It WAS a revolution. NOW it's going to be just another shitty job. You people are horrible for doing this, ruining this for everyone. Don't any of you have a friend who could explain this to you, why this was such a good thing. I would love to hear someone justify screwing up every good thing about this for what, a minimum wage paycheck? You'll spend any settlement before the year is over, and then you'll just be a wage slave for corporate America. Oh my God, why????


I am totally on your side. Whether or not you are an Uber schill I don't even care. AB5 was written by a democrat in San Diego. This is what's wrong and has been wrong with the USA for a long long time. There are wayyyy to many people here who ALWAYS want some thing for nothing. Damn right, if you give them a chance to make some extra money during their extra time, they want to make a living wage just like someone who trained for skills, applied for, interviewed for a real job. The idiots losers who can't make it in this society will always depend on those Democrats to bail them out with even more government regulations. I do recognize that Uber/Lyft are extremely greedy and deserve bad things to happen to them so we can hope for them to make corrections (not). But adding silly regulations like AB5 is stupid. I can't believe that people actually want more government telling them what to do when the government is already completely incompetent and screwed up! AB5 is screwing up everything in the gig economy, not just U/L. Independent truck drivers are being affected too just as an example.


----------



## uberovski (Oct 9, 2016)

PTSD said:


> I work for Uber eats , and we can cancel as many rides as we want, nothing happens. I make no less than 150 bucks a day working in San Francisco. 150 bucks a day to ride a bike around the city. I spend 5 dollars per week on gas for my bike. I used to work in the financial district for a commercial real estate company, I got laid off and now I do this full time. I go to work when I want, and I go home when I want. I have been working full time since I was 15 years old, I am now 40, and never in my life have I had this kind of freedom, after more than 25 different jobs in 4 different careers. If you don't see the difference in this and working for an hourly wage, I don't know what to tell you, other than don't screw this up for the rest of us.


U gotta do lunch an dinners yes? So what flexibility u have there bro??


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

PTSD said:


> These idiots have screwed up a good thing for 1000s of people. Why I the world would you want Uber to make you am employee? Have they never worked for corporation in America - it sucks. That was the whole point, flexibility, that's why we do this. If you have to be an employee, and work a schedule, and have a boss who writes you up when you're late, then this is just another wage slave job, and not even a very good one. Why would you want that? I just don't understand, maybe someone can explain it....If you are hurting for cash, here's a secret : drive in a big city, Noone is hurting for cash where I live. But screw the money, how could you people do this, for the first time in the history of this country, regular people can work a job you don't even have to interview for and it comes with the flexibility of being your own boss, and you don't have to have hundreds of thousands of dollars to start your own business, you just drive your goddamn car. It WAS a revolution. NOW it's going to be just another shitty job. You people are horrible for doing this, ruining this for everyone. Don't any of you have a friend who could explain this to you, why this was such a good thing. I would love to hear someone justify screwing up every good thing about this for what, a minimum wage paycheck? You'll spend any settlement before the year is over, and then you'll just be a wage slave for corporate America. Oh my God, why????


 It takes two to tango.
They brought this upon themselves by constantly cutting driver pay over and over again year after year.

Case you haven't heard some guys are driving for $.35 a mile for Lyft.

I have one foot as an employee and I have 1 foot as a part-time Uber driver.

Being an employee is better pay better benefits.
That is of course if you get the right employer.

Back in the day Uber drivers did not have benefits but they were making more money than me.
And of course having fun,

It's not 2014 anymore.
It's 60 freaking cents per mile in LA, what the hell is that


----------



## TheTruthHurts (Nov 6, 2016)

In many big cities, Uber drivers are being forced to live in cars...to see Uber suffer with their top level management guys making bank....hmmm...pretty sure no driver is losing sleep. If it wasn’t for uber having drivers....Uber would NOT exist. These drivers....had jobs and careers and gave it up because of Uber’s corporate greed and manipulation. In the end, life goes full circle...and I hope Uber dies a horrible death. They ruined lives...destroyed lives....even so much as caused people to end up in the hospital. F Uber. Just today in NYC I seen so many drivers sleeping in their cars in Manhattan waiting for a ping. You call this a life?! When Uber finally croaks...and it will....I’ll be the first in line at their funeral


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

PTSD said:


> These idiots have screwed up a good thing for 1000s of people. Why I the world would you want Uber to make you am employee? Have they never worked for corporation in America - it sucks. That was the whole point, flexibility, that's why we do this. If you have to be an employee, and work a schedule, and have a boss who writes you up when you're late, then this is just another wage slave job, and not even a very good one. Why would you want that? I just don't understand, maybe someone can explain it....If you are hurting for cash, here's a secret : drive in a big city, Noone is hurting for cash where I live. But screw the money, how could you people do this, for the first time in the history of this country, regular people can work a job you don't even have to interview for and it comes with the flexibility of being your own boss, and you don't have to have hundreds of thousands of dollars to start your own business, you just drive your goddamn car. It WAS a revolution. NOW it's going to be just another shitty job. You people are horrible for doing this, ruining this for everyone. Don't any of you have a friend who could explain this to you, why this was such a good thing. I would love to hear someone justify screwing up every good thing about this for what, a minimum wage paycheck? You'll spend any settlement before the year is over, and then you'll just be a wage slave for corporate America. Oh my God, why????


Good, things should be screwed up for Uber, they have been screwing drivers and pax for years.
I would LOVE to see Uber fail and become a penny stock and Dara and Travis end up in jail for life.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

Can you think of anything better???? yes just raise the rate per mile and forget this employee garbage. You will lose dest filter/stop trips must drive certain hours and pick up 4.1 pools or be fired. 

Not one sentence of this bill says well get health care or higher wages, You will lose money by not being able to drive when and where you want, by not being able to deduct miles your tax bill and obamacare will skyrocket. As far as getting a min wage in CA the rates are still decent enough youre making that anyways, if not more. Just talked to an uber driver who made 90 bucks in 3.5 hours.

People are mad at uber, so they just support this insane bill without thinking how much it hurts drivers. The hate come first, actually helping drivers comes last.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

dnlbaboof said:


> Can you think of anything better???? yes just raise the rate per mile and forget this employee garbage. You will lose dest filter/stop trips must drive certain hours and pick up 4.1 pools or be fired.
> 
> Not one sentence of this bill says well get health care or higher wages, You will lose money by not being able to drive when and where you want, by not being able to deduct miles your tax bill and obamacare will skyrocket. As far as getting a min wage in CA the rates are still decent enough youre making that anyways, if not more. Just talked to an uber driver who made 90 bucks in 3.5 hours.
> 
> People are mad at uber, so they just support this insane bill without thinking how much it hurts drivers. The hate come first, actually helping drivers comes last.


Uber is not gonna raise the per mile... the two dumb companies went in race to the bottom with prices... just lyft new cuts show that there is no bottom for them. Is it okay for drivers to be driving out there for .30 something cent per miles, while lyft and uber takes 50%-60% ? In my book they brought this on themselves. No one would be *****ing if we were still making above 1.20 per mile.


----------



## TheTruthHurts (Nov 6, 2016)

dnlbaboof said:


> Can you think of anything better???? yes just raise the rate per mile and forget this employee garbage. You will lose dest filter/stop trips must drive certain hours and pick up 4.1 pools or be fired.
> 
> Not one sentence of this bill says well get health care or higher wages, You will lose money by not being able to drive when and where you want, by not being able to deduct miles your tax bill and obamacare will skyrocket. As far as getting a min wage in CA the rates are still decent enough youre making that anyways, if not more. Just talked to an uber driver who made 90 bucks in 3.5 hours.
> 
> People are mad at uber, so they just support this insane bill without thinking how much it hurts drivers. The hate come first, actually helping drivers comes last.


Uber should have never hired a gazillion drivers....as far as passengers go...its a finite number....as for drivers....its infinite. The pie was for you to take home before as a whole. Now you're lucky to get the crumbs from the crust. Uber has no business hiring so many drivers without being kept in check. They fail the ABC test because Uber sets the rates, Uber will deactivate you which in tech terms means FIRE you without any fair hearing if a passenger decides to be a dick, and Uber only works if a driver drives the passenger from point A to B. Uber should be paying their drivers at a minimum $17 an hour plus maintenance fees because they are a transportation company hiring drivers to drive their passenger/customer, the same customer who uses the service of an Uber simply by using their cellphone. In the end, uber is a transportation company who utilizes a software to advance their business. Uber will fail...Uber knows it


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

Transportador said:


> I am totally on your side. Whether or not you are an Uber schill I don't even care. AB5 was written by a democrat in San Diego. This is what's wrong and has been wrong with the USA for a long long time. There are wayyyy to many people here who ALWAYS want some thing for nothing. Damn right, if you give them a chance to make some extra money during their extra time, they want to make a living wage just like someone who trained for skills, applied for, interviewed for a real job. The idiots losers who can't make it in this society will always depend on those Democrats to bail them out with even more government regulations. I do recognize that Uber/Lyft are extremely greedy and deserve bad things to happen to them so we can hope for them to make corrections (not). But adding silly regulations like AB5 is stupid. I can't believe that people actually want more government telling them what to do when the government is already completely incompetent and screwed up! AB5 is screwing up everything in the gig economy, not just U/L. Independent truck drivers are being affected too just as an example.


Sounds like a lot of hate towards the 20% migrant drivers who lack language ability, low skilled, have no clue what's a gig, deliver 90% of the rides. Full timer migrants asking for protection under labor laws, what a crazy idea. It's not asking for the government to tell them what to do, it's asking the city and state to give them labor protections. 
We should use our migrant population as we see fit you think? Use and abuse as we choose, you ? think? They should be happy to get a few bucks per hour without any labor laws, you say?
I am part time and will leave before they set schedules or start firing. So I do think they will face a shortage of drivers like me.

I.e independent truck drivers going to construction sites are exempt.



TheTruthHurts said:


> Uber should have never hired a gazillion drivers....as far as passengers go...its a finite number....as for drivers....its infinite. The pie was for you to take home before as a whole. Now you're lucky to get the crumbs from the crust. Uber has no business hiring so many drivers without being kept in check. They fail the ABC test because Uber sets the rates, Uber will deactivate you which in tech terms means FIRE you without any fair hearing if a passenger decides to be a dick, and Uber only works if a driver drives the passenger from point A to B. Uber should be paying their drivers at a minimum $17 an hour plus maintenance fees because they are a transportation company hiring drivers to drive their passenger/customer, the same customer who uses the service of an Uber simply by using their cellphone. In the end, uber is a transportation company who utilizes a software to advance their business. Uber will fail...Uber knows it


Completely agree. This just went too far and the sh*# hit the fan, state had to step in. If they did not flood the streets with unlimited drivers regardless of demand, and did not systematically lower rates. Nobody would have cried foul and nobody in the state would have gotten involved. They took it to far and squeezed until it hurt. I think they are not able to make best interest choices for the company. So many ways they could have taken care of drivers, so the state would stay away. Ohh well, personally I think members of the board, CEO, top operation management and financial management should be let go or step down, as it shows they cannot figure out how to run a company.


----------



## Merc49 (Apr 30, 2019)

I would love to see a company come out and destroy uber and lyft by just providing a rideshare service,no flying cars or autonomous cars just give people the 75/ 25 split uber started out with. Just connect riders with drivers and everyone wins,forget the other stuff. Greed destroys most good things.


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

dnlbaboof said:


> Not one sentence of this bill says well get health care or higher wages, You will lose money by not being able to drive when and where you want, by not being able to deduct miles your tax bill and obamacare will skyrocket. As far as getting a min wage in CA the rates are still decent enough youre making that anyways, if not more. Just talked to an uber driver who made 90 bucks in 3.5 hours.
> 
> People are mad at uber, so they just support this insane bill without thinking how much it hurts drivers. The hate come first, actually helping drivers comes last.


Do the full timers, mostly migrant, not really aware what's a gig, doing 90% of the work make above minimum wage in California? Your totally right if that's the case. I would fully support your position. But what if they don't and are being systematically exploited and AB5 if nothing else is a huge win for them. I am willing to go with you and talk to these workers and see if they really make minimum wage or above as you feel is the case. If not then will you look at the other side of this dilemma?
I am neutral on this, part timer, leaving if they talk schedules.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Merc49 said:


> I would love to see a company come out and destroy uber and lyft by just providing a rideshare service,no flying cars or autonomous cars just give people the 75/ 25 split uber started out with. Just connect riders with drivers and everyone wins,forget the other stuff. Greed destroys most good things.


Will cost billiOns, who wants to put up billions? To make how much ?
Why don't all the RS drivers in California pony up 500$ apiece and start a company ??
Should be easy to replace Uber ?... you can trust your fellow Uber driver?

Here is your golden chance .


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Millions of drivers are screwing themselves in the gig economy. All they have to do to fix it is get a real job.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> You put UBER & GOOD in the same sentence.


He lost me at "good thing."



PTSD said:


> I work for Uber eats , and we can cancel as many rides as we want, nothing happens. I make no less than 150 bucks a day working in San Francisco. 150 bucks a day to ride a bike around the city. I spend 5 dollars per week on gas for my bike. I used to work in the financial district for a commercial real estate company, I got laid off and now I do this full time. I go to work when I want, and I go home when I want. I have been working full time since I was 15 years old, I am now 40, and never in my life have I had this kind of freedom, after more than 25 different jobs in 4 different careers. If you don't see the difference in this and working for an hourly wage, I don't know what to tell you, other than don't screw this up for the rest of us.


We don't need to screw it up. Uber will cut the rates for you at some point and screw it up anyway.

How would you like to suddenly go to making $100 a day doing the same work? Then $50 because now there's another 5 ubereats bikers on the same block as you and you get half the trips you used to..

Those of us who have been around 4 or 5 years know that good earnings only prompt uber to cut rates, start more new drivers/bikers etc.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Merc49 said:


> I would love to see a company come out and destroy uber and lyft by just providing a rideshare service,no flying cars or autonomous cars just give people the 75/ 25 split uber started out with.


This happened in Austin when u/l left for a brief period, they still couldn't make it work even without competition from the big boys.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

PTSD said:


> These idiots have screwed up a good thing for 1000s of people. Why I the world would you want Uber to make you am employee? Have they never worked for corporation in America - it sucks. That was the whole point, flexibility, that's why we do this. If you have to be an employee, and work a schedule, and have a boss who writes you up when you're late, then this is just another wage slave job, and not even a very good one. Why would you want that? I just don't understand, maybe someone can explain it....If you are hurting for cash, here's a secret : drive in a big city, Noone is hurting for cash where I live. But screw the money, how could you people do this, for the first time in the history of this country, regular people can work a job you don't even have to interview for and it comes with the flexibility of being your own boss, and you don't have to have hundreds of thousands of dollars to start your own business, you just drive your goddamn car. It WAS a revolution. NOW it's going to be just another shitty job. You people are horrible for doing this, ruining this for everyone. Don't any of you have a friend who could explain this to you, why this was such a good thing. I would love to hear someone justify screwing up every good thing about this for what, a minimum wage paycheck? You'll spend any settlement before the year is over, and then you'll just be a wage slave for corporate America. Oh my God, why????


Do you really think the drivers had anything to do with this decision? Or any decisions?


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> Sounds like a lot of hate towards the 20% migrant drivers who lack language ability, low skilled, have no clue what's a gig, deliver 90% of the rides. Full timer migrants asking for protection under labor laws, what a crazy idea. It's not asking for the government to tell them what to do, it's asking the city and state to give them labor protections.
> We should use our migrant population as we see fit you think? Use and abuse as we choose, you ? think? They should be happy to get a few bucks per hour without any labor laws, you say?
> I am part time and will leave before they set schedules or start firing. So I do think they will face a shortage of drivers like me.


I have no hate toward anyone and I care for the migrant workers. But anyone who thinks they can earn a living wage doing Uber full time is an idiot no matter where they came from. If you want that kind of "job" then go get a real one. The city is running adds for full time bus drivers all the time and can't hire enough. What protection do you need? Nobody should pay to protect you from being a moron!

Sad to say, but this kind of protection crap is why sooooo many people still love Trump! Hard working people are sick of paying for the drugged up, sorry for yourselves, losers out there.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Transportador said:


> I have no hate toward anyone and I care for the migrant workers. But anyone who thinks they can earn a living wage doing Uber full time is an idiot no matter where they came from. If you want that kind of "job" then go get a real one. The city is running adds for full time bus drivers all the time and can't hire enough. What protection do you need? Nobody should pay to protect you from being a moron!
> 
> Sad to say, but this kind of protection crap is why sooooo many people still love Trump! Hard working people are sick of paying for the drugged up, sorry for yourselves, losers out there.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

CJfrom619 said:


> Do you really think the drivers had anything to do with this decision? Or any decisions?


I read that AB5 was backed by the union! Crap, I might as well move to Mexico and work for the cartels. At least they don't pretend to be good guys.


----------



## UberPrius11 (Jun 23, 2016)

@PTSD is genuinely one of the best Shills Uber has sent yet! I believe all of this was already covered, except the part about how no one picked up on his/her mention of 70k a year in San Francisco (where you cannot live on that salary by the way-would have to go as far as Modesto to live on that) if you only just WORK EVERY DAY!!!! Uber doesn't need shills now that they are going with the "drivers are not essential" argument.

IF @PTSD does come back though, we have already covered this, including the fact that limited hours etc are all false. The ONLY change will be a floor Uber didn't want in place. I honestly think someone should try and fight to ban all rideshare in CA like TX. Bet they would STFU real fast........TX they could lose, CA not a chance. That would be an existential crisis.


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

Transportador said:


> I have no hate toward anyone and I care for the migrant workers. But anyone who thinks they can earn a living wage doing Uber full time is an idiot no matter where they came from. If you want that kind of "job" then go get a real one. The city is running adds for full time bus drivers all the time and can't hire enough. What protection do you need? Nobody should pay to protect you from being a moron!
> 
> Sad to say, but this kind of protection crap is why sooooo many people still love Trump! Hard working people are sick of paying for the drugged up, sorry for yourselves, losers out there.


Hard working people are sick of paying for the drugged up? Totally. But what does that have to do with a full timer getting workers comp. yea California hard working people's tax will not subsidies drivers anymore, it will fall on Uber. I thought you said hard working people are tired of paying for others. Yea from now when a driver gets injured, workers comp will come from Uber, not the state general tax fund. So what is it, you are with hard working people or Uber? Also it's still coming, instead of talking about pro and con, you don't really care other than saying the other side are losers as that's it. Your only dehumanizing the situation, so hate and division become easier.
I am neutral, care for facts. Not name calling.
Most your talk would be considered incoherent in a court of law.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> Hard working people are sick of paying for the drugged up? Totally. But what does that have to do with a full timer getting workers comp. yea California hard working people's tax will not subsidies drivers anymore, it will fall on Uber. I thought you said hard working people are tired of paying for others. Yea from now when a driver gets injured, workers comp will come from Uber, not the state general tax fund. So what is it, you are with hard working people or Uber? Also it's still coming, instead of talking about pro and con, you don't really care other than saying the other side are losers as that's it. Your only dehumanizing the situation, so hate and division become easier.
> I am neutral, care for facts. Not name calling.
> Most your talk would be considered incoherent in a court of law.


Hard working and smart Uber drivers don't need to become employees to get any kind of protection. We don't want to lose our ability to make money the way we feel like in order to "protect" the moronic loser drivers who can't do anything right in life in order for them to make a living wage to feed their family.

Clear enough for you?

You keep going the way you do and next thing we know, California will pass a freaking law mandating minimum wages for the beggars at the street corners.


----------



## RusDqD (Aug 8, 2019)

But the community (in other words -_ "moronic looser drivers"_) does not want to drive for 30 cents per mile, be a sponsor for uber bank and invest in autonomous vehicle technology from our pocket!
Do we?
_


Transportador said:



the moronic loser drivers who can't do anything right in life in order for them to make a living wage to feed their family.

Click to expand...

I believe you have big golden badge "*I can do right thing in life! Ask me how!*"_


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

Transportador said:


> Hard working and smart Uber drivers don't need to become employees to get any kind of protection. We don't want to lose our ability to make money the way we feel like in order to "protect" the moronic loser drivers who can't do anything right in life in order for them to make a living wage to feed their family.
> 
> Clear enough for you?
> 
> You keep going the way you do and next thing we know, California will pass a freaking law mandating minimum wages for the beggars at the street corners.


You talk like it's the good vs idiots. 
I am on your side about not wanting to loose flexibility. I am not your enemy nor am I a looser. Two opposing views don't make us the cool ones and the other side the losers.
What I can promise you is we the hard working people who value flexibility will QUIt, until Uber provides flexibility so people like you and me can either get flexibility or move on. You don't think we can empower ourself and take a stand for flexibility without hating others? I will fight for it, but I don't think either side is losers. It's bigger than that. I really don't think our issue is comparing street bums wanting minimum wage. That again is incoherent talk.



I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> You talk like it's the good vs idiots.
> I am on your side about not wanting to loose flexibility. I am not your enemy nor am I a looser. Two opposing views don't make us the cool ones and the other side the losers.
> What I can promise you is we the hard working people who value flexibility will QUIt, until Uber provides flexibility so people like you and me can either get flexibility or move on. You don't think we can empower ourself and take a stand for flexibility without hating others? I will fight for it, but I don't think either side is losers. It's bigger than that. I really don't think our issue is comparing street bums wanting minimum wage. That again is incoherent talk.


From when did idiots loose the right to get paid minimum wage because of IQ. What does idiots have to do with a company business plan that blatantly creates its own laws. Uber is not a country, it can not create laws. Do you have a lot of stock in Uber or something, because I'm neutral and you sound like you have some problem with Uber having a higher cost for its employees.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> You talk like it's the good vs idiots.
> I am on your side about not wanting to loose flexibility. I am not your enemy nor am I a looser. Two opposing views don't make us the cool ones and the other side the losers.
> What I can promise you is we the hard working people who value flexibility will QUIt, until Uber provides flexibility so people like you and me can either get flexibility or move on. You don't think we can empower ourself and take a stand for flexibility without hating others? I will fight for it, but I don't think either side is losers. It's bigger than that. I really don't think our issue is comparing street bums wanting minimum wage. That again is incoherent talk.
> 
> ...


Idiots make bad life decisions that cost tax payers (hard working smart ones). Idiots listened to Uber/Lyft BS and believed they could make a living driving full time. Or even if they didn't listen to Uber/Lyft they miscalculated and think that surge prices and fat paychecks could come from Uber. I can go on and on. The simple truth is anyone can drive Uber/Lyft, but it's not a real job.

If you want to feed your family then go get a real job, even flipping burgers or stocking shelves at Walmart. If you complained that Uber/Lyft are not making bank for you then go drive a city bus, trolley, school bus full time.

But Noooooo, you advocate for AB5. Then they passed AB5 and you will make even less money. And when your car is in the shop and you can't report to work as an employee, you get fired.

You tell me if the above doesn't describe idiots. And these idiots are going to cost me my money making opportunity on U/L. So hell yeah I'm pissed!


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

As a tax payer who gets taxed up the wazoo I’m glad Uber got murdered here.
They are dumping all the costs of benefits on the tax payer.

What happens when a Uber or Lyft driver gets injured in an accident working for Uber and they can’t work or pay for food or pay their rent.

Somebody is paying their hospital bills and it’s not the Worker’s Comp. insurance company that is doing it and it’s not Uber either.

Perhaps it is the Fairy Effen Godmother that’s paying those bills.

If a car falls off the lift and injures me so bad that I can’t work at my job, we have Worker’s Comp. that covers everything.
My company carries the costs of all benefits I’m not a burden to the taxpayer.

So yeah I’m glad Uber got murdered here.
But don’t worry A85 will not come to you.

Uber will be responsible for murder of all that is good about Uber in your market.
$.20 per mile coming to you courtesy of Uber Lyft.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Drivers are employees clearly this is true. Now we need to protest at all the leaders homes and offices.


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

Transportador said:


> Idiots make bad life decisions that cost tax payers (hard working smart ones). Idiots listened to Uber/Lyft BS and believed they could make a living driving full time. Or even if they didn't listen to Uber/Lyft they miscalculated and think that surge prices and fat paychecks could come from Uber. I can go on and on. The simple truth is anyone can drive Uber/Lyft, but it's not a real job.
> 
> If you want to feed your family then go get a real job, even flipping burgers or stocking shelves at Walmart. If you complained that Uber/Lyft are not making bank for you then go drive a city bus, trolley, school bus full time.
> 
> ...


I got you! Ok, fair, your pissed. Totally valid to feel that way. So am I. But I'll listen to your grievance and care as one human to another. Totally feel what your saying about being frustrated and pissed.
But it's not because of idiot drivers. Just bare with me and be open minded please as I go through the event. 
Look, what actually happened was in 2018 in California, the supreme judge made a ruling in what's called the Dinamax case. That ruling defined what the state considers IC status vs employee. At that time it wasnt even about us ride-share drivers it was a trucking company. The judge ruled that you can't just call your workers whatever you want. If you don't respect contractor treatment and try to control your workers like an employer, you become an employer. This was called the ABC test. It doesn't make anyone an employee, it just means you can't control your IC's like an employee. In that case the truckers got back pay and settlements and it became established that to have IC status, control can not be exerted like employees. 
From that moment under the California courts, the control over our job, like setting rates, deactivation over cancellation rate, deciding what route to take, hassling us over acceptance rating made us not legit IC's.
Now Uber instead of treating us like real IC and giving us trip details before we accept, hassled us over cancel and acceptance rates. Still to this day all they have to do is just treat me like a contractor and I'll be a IC under California law.
Uber just does not follow this guideline. They say I'll treat you however I want and call you what I want. The hell with treating you like a real IC.
So here we are today, because of that me and you are at each other's trought.
Nobody in California as a driver really came out and said I am asking to be an employee. I swear. We just wanted to be treated like real contractors.
Then the lawmakers stepped in and said, you better give more control over your IC's, or we will F with you Uber.
Uber said F you back to them.
Now it's a shit show, a real clusterfukke.
This ABC test I explained earlier was then put into enforcement by lawmakers in a bill called AB5.
Nobody got to vote, I didn't have a say. It was based on that 2018 case Dynamax I explained earlier. 
Here we are again. If not giving us more control over pay, and other aspects of our work, then by law we can not claim to be IC's in C.A
It's up to Uber to decide how they want to treat me, based on that I will fall into either IC or employee Status.
Why can't Uber treat me like a IC and I can keep my status and everything will be fine under the law.
The hell with being an employee, I didn't ask, don't want and really hope Uber just gives us all trip info before accepting and give us a say over rates. That would be enough for me to remain IC status.
I am nervous too man. Hella pissed, but at Uber. I don't think the average driver really had a say. I have clinical depression and ADHD and will not be able to hold a schedule. So think of me as a coworker with the same issues, not the enemy on the other side.
Now I have to deal with this confusion here and am worried what will happen if Uber does not treat me in a way that allows me IC status.
Honestly it still is in their power to make the call. I am just collateral damage like you.
But I feel positive about this as I am going to fight for flexibility regardless of what they say. If all goes to hell, then I don't know, I wouldn't stay around to be called an employee. 
I hope anyone frustrated at C.A drivers reads this and just gives it some thought.


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

Nobody was asking for employee status years ago when Uber paid a normal rate.
It was a normal freelance taxi job.

That was till they drove the rates down so far that this became a joke.

These companies brought it upon themselves.
They are just reaping what they have sown.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

PTSD said:


> These idiots have screwed up a good thing for 1000s of people. Why I the world would you want Uber to make you am employee? Have they never worked for corporation in America - it sucks. That was the whole point, flexibility, that's why we do this. If you have to be an employee, and work a schedule, and have a boss who writes you up when you're late, then this is just another wage slave job, and not even a very good one. Why would you want that? I just don't understand, maybe someone can explain it....If you are hurting for cash, here's a secret : drive in a big city, Noone is hurting for cash where I live. But screw the money, how could you people do this, for the first time in the history of this country, regular people can work a job you don't even have to interview for and it comes with the flexibility of being your own boss, and you don't have to have hundreds of thousands of dollars to start your own business, you just drive your goddamn car. It WAS a revolution. NOW it's going to be just another shitty job. You people are horrible for doing this, ruining this for everyone. Don't any of you have a friend who could explain this to you, why this was such a good thing. I would love to hear someone justify screwing up every good thing about this for what, a minimum wage paycheck? You'll spend any settlement before the year is over, and then you'll just be a wage slave for corporate America. Oh my God, why????


I will never understand why so many drivers here want to be employees of a company they claim to hate.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

There is nothing good about Uber. Nothing lost.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Z129 said:


> I just want to watch Uber/Lyft suffer.
> 
> Uber/Lyft have proven that they cannot be trusted to self-regulate or to ever do the right thing.


Translation: They don't pay enough.


----------



## Lex5162 (Jun 11, 2019)

PTSD said:


> These idiots have screwed up a good thing for 1000s of people. Why I the world would you want Uber to make you am employee? Have they never worked for corporation in America - it sucks. That was the whole point, flexibility, that's why we do this. If you have to be an employee, and work a schedule, and have a boss who writes you up when you're late, then this is just another wage slave job, and not even a very good one. Why would you want that? I just don't understand, maybe someone can explain it....If you are hurting for cash, here's a secret : drive in a big city, Noone is hurting for cash where I live. But screw the money, how could you people do this, for the first time in the history of this country, regular people can work a job you don't even have to interview for and it comes with the flexibility of being your own boss, and you don't have to have hundreds of thousands of dollars to start your own business, you just drive your goddamn car. It WAS a revolution. NOW it's going to be just another shitty job. You people are horrible for doing this, ruining this for everyone. Don't any of you have a friend who could explain this to you, why this was such a good thing. I would love to hear someone justify screwing up every good thing about this for what, a minimum wage paycheck? You'll spend any settlement before the year is over, and then you'll just be a wage slave for corporate America. Oh my God, why????


I think it is about getting MINIMUM wage, not about to become an employee.
In many many places fuber driver get's less than a MINIMUM, while fuber makes a fortune ($11 billions last year)

So it is up to you - be a an idiot and scream out "I want to be a slave, I am happy to work for nothing" or be a bit smarter and be independent but get at least minimum wage........


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

WHENS THE FUNERAL ?


----------



## Lex5162 (Jun 11, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> WHENS THE FUNERAL ?


I guess of a topic starter? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lex5162 said:


> I guess of a topic starter? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


I WANT TO GET THERE EARLY !


----------



## Lex5162 (Jun 11, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> I WANT TO GET THERE EARLY !


Sure, but please be patient! 
Uber sends trolls every now and then to demoralize drivers... to make them drive and think that they are "independent".
Who whats to be a slave? - no one unless agreed to...
I am very happy and I think California is a very first state to step on Ubers throat! If every state and a country would do the same - uber's owner would be in a prison, for BS "independent" workers and paying them f ? all and screwing them over....


----------



## donny donowitz (Feb 12, 2019)

PTSD said:


> What is it you don't like about uber that you think will change by making it a regular job?


 Uber is evil. There is nothing good about it. It exploits it's drivers most of whom are immigrants. It takes people off of public transit, and creates gridlock in cities. It is a pyramid scheme.


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> I WANT TO GET THERE EARLY !


 I want to get there earlier than you.
Years ago I used to operate a backhoe, I can make a perfectly square hole, Even after all these years.
It would look mighty pretty, even worthy of a Uber Neatness Badge.
But I think I would have to start working at least 24 hours before the body arrives.

I am willing to pay 9.6 surge.
I realize there's a lot of people going to be scrambling to have the honors of doing that job 
But 9.6 surge is all I can afford at the moment.


----------



## RusDqD (Aug 8, 2019)

I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> From that moment under the California courts, the control over our job, like setting rates, deactivation over cancellation rate, deciding what route to take, hassling us over acceptance rating made us not legit IC's.
> Now Uber instead of treating us like real IC and giving us trip details before we accept, hassled us over cancel and acceptance rates. Still to this day all they have to do is just treat me like a contractor and I'll be a IC under California law.
> Uber just does not follow this guideline. They say I'll treat you however I want and call you what I want. The hell with treating you like a real IC.
> So here we are today, because of that me and you are at each other's trought.
> Nobody in California as a driver really came out and said I am asking to be an employee. I swear. We just wanted to be treated like real contractors.


That is exactly points to problem! If U/L calls us IC but treat as employees or even slaves who we are at the end of the day?
But people still asking why we want to be employees?!
And again hundred times repeated and please one more!
We do not want to be employees! We want to be IC, to be it square and fair enough! At least!
If I am IC I want to know the attributes of my work and I do not want to work under constant fear of being deactivated because of my ratings!
Acceptance and Cancel Rates should be gone! They are employee's attributes to scare drivers and manipulate them!

1. I want to know before accepting trip where it takes me to and how long it is! If it sounds sweet to me I would even take dead-end trip but if it does not I am sorry I cancel and decline as IC!
2. I do not want to receive scaring messages from Lyft because of too many cancellations my "account has been flagged for poor passenger experience". What a hell I would ask? I provide 5 star safe and sound trips and cancel them according to my strategy and tactic as INDEPENDENT CONTRACTOR! So go to hell Lyft!
3. I do not want experience 2 hour long blockouts when after cancelling shitty and declining few ride requests I was unable to go online in Uber! As IC I should do it without any penalties!
4. I should be able to work with ANY Driver Rating/Rates because I am IC! Rider has 2 minutes to cancel the ride without charging fee if he does not like my rating, car or face!
5. I should be treated fair enough without these crappy promotions! If I completed 99 trips I am not qualified for bonus! This is not fair!

I am glad to be an Uber/Lyft driver, it is great opportunity to make money, but they have to change!
Thank you!


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

RusDqD said:


> That is exactly points to problem! If U/L calls us IC but treat as employees or even slaves who we are at the end of the day?
> But people still asking why we want to be employees?!
> And again hundred times repeated and please one more!
> We do not want to be employees! We want to be IC, to be it square and fair enough! At least!
> ...


 This is a well thought out, well written response that makes 100% sense even if you do not agree with everything.

Unfortunately there are some people here that are not quite as smart as a box of rocks.

Instead of saying I understand your viewpoint but I think you are wrong and here is my well laid out argument.

Instead we have venom and anger, "idiots! who wants to be employees, you're gonna lose your flexibility you're gonna lose money, the government gonna take your taxes, they're going to impound your car, and rape your dogs!"
Liberals communist !
Show me one good reason why things can't be the same as they've always been.
That well laid out explanation not withstanding,!
Show me one single reason!

Of course I'm exaggerating there are people who lay out well arguments against employee status.
People that debate based on merit and facts usually at some point can reach a consensus.


----------



## YouBeer (May 10, 2017)

PTSD said:


> These idiots have screwed up a good thing for 1000s of people. Why I the world would you want Uber to make you am employee? Have they never worked for corporation in America - it sucks. That was the whole point, flexibility, that's why we do this. If you have to be an employee, and work a schedule, and have a boss who writes you up when you're late, then this is just another wage slave job, and not even a very good one. Why would you want that? I just don't understand, maybe someone can explain it....If you are hurting for cash, here's a secret : drive in a big city, Noone is hurting for cash where I live. But screw the money, how could you people do this, for the first time in the history of this country, regular people can work a job you don't even have to interview for and it comes with the flexibility of being your own boss, and you don't have to have hundreds of thousands of dollars to start your own business, you just drive your goddamn car. It WAS a revolution. NOW it's going to be just another shitty job. You people are horrible for doing this, ruining this for everyone. Don't any of you have a friend who could explain this to you, why this was such a good thing. I would love to hear someone justify screwing up every good thing about this for what, a minimum wage paycheck? You'll spend any settlement before the year is over, and then you'll just be a wage slave for corporate America. Oh my God, why????


In a round about way you sort of answered your own question.
80% of app drivers are abjectly catastrophically stupid.
Yes, I am an app driver and I would like to think I fall in that 20% category.
Stupid drivers/people beget stupid decisions.
But you call this a job, so there you sort of answered your own question.
This isnt a job, you are an independent contractor.
Get that through your thick stupid skull.



donny donowitz said:


> Uber is evil. There is nothing good about it. It exploits it's drivers most of whom are immigrants. It takes people off of public transit, and creates gridlock in cities. It is a pyramid scheme.


You say it exploits drivers most of whom are immigrants.
Well, if thats the case why are you blaming uber for piss poor immigration policies of your country?
Saying uber is evil is like saying gasoline is made from oil. 
Durrr!!! Really?! You dont say.
Someone starts doing herion at 21 years old and they wonder why they lose their teeth and become emaciated at 25 if they become addicted.
Durr. How many PSA's have been put out warning normal people about the use of heroin.
Youre surprised by all of this?
You knew the risks


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

so people like this bill because they think uber exploits drivers with low rates? But this bill provides no rate increase, infact we pay more with the loss of mileage deduction and also lose any independence........there is no logic behind supporting this bill 2 wrongs don't make a right.


----------



## YouBeer (May 10, 2017)

The_Solo said:


> I fully understand your problem now. You are thinking of yourself and not the whole. There are millions of drivers being screwed by the gig economy system and you only care how this will affect you. In the end this may be bad for me doing amazon but I believe as a whole this will be better for the majority and yes there will be plenty of people like you who will be getting the short end. So sorry for you. The endless race to the bottom has gone to far for to long that the government has needed to step in. Heck the simple fact that Uber has "offered" to give certain things to prevent this while not actually doing it shows it's all empty promises.
> Yes it's sucks the government stepped in but it did because otherwise the pay would continue going way beyond reasonable


He's thinking of himself.
No one asked you to 'be considerate of others' what kind of lame idiot thinking is this?!
You want 'others to think of you' get a dog, have a family.
I'll bet the people who complain the most are the people who a) do this part time or seasonally. b) try to find ways to cheat the system rather than actually put the work in.
In fact thats probably one of the reasons why uber/lyft often lower their rates, because theres always some jackoff around a corner looking to game the system rather than actually just doing the work and getting it over with.

Any time the government has to step in to regulate an industry its almost *always* bad and the people actually doing the work suffer the most.
Corporate shills suffer the least if at all.



Wolfgang Faust said:


> You don't know a damn thing about me. I will make between 70 to 80K this year, driving private livery, black and SUV.
> 
> I don't live in CA.
> 
> ...


So basically your dog in this fight is that you feel like you are being screwed by uber because uber drivers are taking your business away.
To whittle that down even more, you failed to adapt to a new competitor and therefore you take it out on your competitors and expect the government to swoop in and bail you out. That sounds exactly like 'too big to fail' corporate thinking.

To which I will respond that americas middle class is the biggest welfare case in the world, the *only* reason the gov bailed out the banks and insurance companies and assorted other industries from 2007 to 2010 was to mainly bail out the middle class.
The millionaires and billionaires didnt need gov bail out money, the middle class did.
Thats *you*.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

PTSD said:


> I work for Uber eats , and we can cancel as many rides as we want, nothing happens. I make no less than 150 bucks a day working in San Francisco. 150 bucks a day to ride a bike around the city. I spend 5 dollars per week on gas for my bike. I used to work in the financial district for a commercial real estate company, I got laid off and now I do this full time. I go to work when I want, and I go home when I want. I have been working full time since I was 15 years old, I am now 40, and never in my life have I had this kind of freedom, after more than 25 different jobs in 4 different careers. If you don't see the difference in this and working for an hourly wage, I don't know what to tell you, other than don't screw this up for the rest of us.


great, let's see proof you make $150 a day



dnlbaboof said:


> so people like this bill because they think uber exploits drivers with low rates? But this bill provides no rate increase, infact we pay more with the loss of mileage deduction and also lose any independence........there is no logic behind supporting this bill 2 wrongs don't make a right.


bill freezes pay decreases and requires your employer Uber to reimburse us for our expenses


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

YouBeer said:


> He's thinking of himself.
> No one asked you to 'be considerate of others' what kind of lame idiot thinking is this?!
> You want 'others to think of you' get a dog, have a family.
> I'll bet the people who complain the most are the people who a) do this part time or seasonally. b) try to find ways to cheat the system rather than actually put the work in.
> ...


Wow.
OCD or something?
You're a real hoot, do you rent out for childrens' birthday parties?

1+1 does not equal 42,529


----------



## YouBeer (May 10, 2017)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Wow.
> OCD or something?
> You're a real hoot, do you rent out for childrens' birthday parties?
> 
> ...


So the apps just basically make you work harder.
Welcome to todays world.
Work harder, your gov needs to pay off the 14 trillion it borrowed from china and middle eastern oil producing countries.
If you dont we'll just have to invade them too to wipe out all debts.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

YouBeer said:


> So the apps just basically make you work harder.
> Welcome to todays world.
> Work harder, your gov needs to pay off the 14 trillion it borrowed from china and middle eastern oil producing countries.
> If you dont we'll just have to invade them too to wipe out all debts.


Amazing conversation you are having with yourself, YouSchiz.

Carry on.


----------



## YouBeer (May 10, 2017)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Amazing conversation you are having with yourself.
> 
> Carry on.


Yeah, it seems thats the only intelligent person around so pay attention you might learn something.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

YouBeer said:


> Yeah, it seems thats the only intelligent person around so pay attention you might learn something.


Your word salad is entirely disconnected from my original post.


----------



## Aneed Momoney (Apr 3, 2017)

Lol at people being against the bill. I suppose people like losing money driving for rideshare thinking they're beating and outhustling the algorithm. Fking hilarious.


----------



## YouBeer (May 10, 2017)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Your word salad is entirely disconnected from my original post.


Your original post had no bearing on the point the OP was making.
You can go now.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

YouBeer said:


> Your original post had no bearing on the point the OP was making.
> You can go now.


You and OP make irrelevant assumptions. Go get a room together and have fun.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

RusDqD said:


> That is exactly points to problem! If U/L calls us IC but treat as employees or even slaves who we are at the end of the day?
> But people still asking why we want to be employees?!
> And again hundred times repeated and please one more!
> We do not want to be employees! We want to be IC, to be it square and fair enough! At least!
> ...


This can not be said anymore clearer than you stated. Any additional explanations will be the equivalent of talking to a brick wall. Pay drivers fare or allow them to exercise their rights as independent contractors. Plain and simple. The fact that Uber has refused to share their software algorithms with the government shows they should not be trusted and use it as leverage to control our earnings such as penalized time outs and giving better rides to new drivers even if you are closer. Every indication of an employee relationship. Those who disagree that is fine but for those who can't comprehend it move on.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> This can not be said anymore clearer than you stated. Any additional explanations will be the equivalent of talking to a brick wall. Pay drivers fare or allow them to exercise their rights as independent contractors. Plain and simple. The fact that Uber has refused to share their software algorithms with the government shows they should not be trusted and use it as leverage to control our earnings such as penalized time outs and giving better rides to new drivers even if you are closer. Every indication of an employee relationship. Those who disagree that is fine but for those who can't comprehend it move on.


Check this out.
The deck is stacked.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/ubers-matching-algorithm.351609/


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Check this out.
> The deck is stacked.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/ubers-matching-algorithm.351609/


Of course it is. The House always wins.


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> TRUTH.
> 
> EVERY GOOD THING
> ABOUT UBER
> ...


I love you.


----------



## Gargraves (Jun 24, 2017)

In New York, a petition from the Independent Drivers Guild highlights the drawbacks to unionization.
The IDG is demanding the city outlaw plans by Uber and Lyft to lock drivers out of their apps at times and places with low demand. Destination filters have also been dropped and drivers are being deactivated without any hearing. All the advantages of being an independent contractor disappear when the "employer" is forced to pay an hourly minimum. In Toronto, that means you will be forced to go to Rebel nightclub, the Scotiabank Arena and Rogers centre just before and after events, dealing with bumper-to-bumper traffic and hordes of pedestrians to look for your customer in a crowd.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Gargraves said:


> In New York, a petition from the Independent Drivers Guild highlights the drawbacks to unionization.
> The IDG is demanding the city outlaw plans by Uber and Lyft to lock drivers out of their apps at times and places with low demand. Destination filters have also been dropped and drivers are being deactivated without any hearing. All the advantages of being an independent contractor disappear when the "employer" is forced to pay an hourly minimum. In Toronto, that means you will be forced to go to Rebel nightclub, the Scotiabank Arena and Rogers centre just before and after events, dealing with bumper-to-bumper traffic and hordes of pedestrians to look for your customer in a crowd.


Forced by whom?


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

IDG is not a union, they can only make suggestions.

It would be interesting if drivers are mandated to join a union in cali.


----------



## Rocknrlk (Aug 30, 2017)

When you started driving for Uber, you knew the rules. If you are unable to make a reasonable profit under the rules, which can change whenever Uber wants, then you should just stop driving. Being an employee is going to be much worse.



Wolfgang Faust said:


> Check this out.
> The deck is stacked.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/ubers-matching-algorithm.351609/


I have gotten lots of rides where I know I am not the closest driver.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

PTSD said:


> These idiots have screwed up a good thing for 1000s of people.


You realize you're talking about liberals here. Democrats are incapable of improving any job-market. These AOC whack jobs couldn't manage a one-car funeral.


----------



## Gargraves (Jun 24, 2017)

Demon said:


> Forced by whom?


Based on what the IDG is saying, it appears that instead of offering an incentive (surge pricing) to encourage drivers to head toward an area of high demand, Uber/Lyft will now impose a penalty (no access to the app) if the driver moves out of the high-demand area.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Gargraves said:


> Based on what the IDG is saying, it appears that instead of offering an incentive (surge pricing) to encourage drivers to head toward an area of high demand, Uber/Lyft will now impose a penalty (no access to the app) if the driver moves out of the high-demand area.


And that's a decision from U/L, not anything to do with the new law.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

uberovski said:


> U gotta do lunch an dinners yes? So what flexibility u have there bro??





Rocknrlk said:


> When you started driving for Uber, you knew the rules. If you are unable to make a reasonable profit under the rules, which can change whenever Uber wants, then you should just stop driving. Being an employee is going to be much worse.
> 
> 
> I have gotten lots of rides where I know I am not the closest driver.


When you hire someone to babysit your kids the rules can change whenever you want but when you are a licensed business operating in all 50 states pretending to employ independent contractors the rules can not change whenever Uber wants. There are laws and regulations that govern how a business with independent contractor must adhere to.

You should try practicing what you preach. Just as you claim drivers knew the rules when they signed up, Uber knew the rules for hiring independent contractors but decided they could just thumb their noses at the law and operate how they see fit. There is limited day to day control a company can have over an independent contractor. Uber has too much control. End of story. Move on.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> I got you! Ok, fair, your pissed. Totally valid to feel that way. So am I. But I'll listen to your grievance and care as one human to another. Totally feel what your saying about being frustrated and pissed.
> But it's not because of idiot drivers. Just bare with me and be open minded please as I go through the event.
> Look, what actually happened was in 2018 in California, the supreme judge made a ruling in what's called the Dinamax case. That ruling defined what the state considers IC status vs employee. At that time it wasnt even about us ride-share drivers it was a trucking company. The judge ruled that you can't just call your workers whatever you want. If you don't respect contractor treatment and try to control your workers like an employer, you become an employer. This was called the ABC test. It doesn't make anyone an employee, it just means you can't control your IC's like an employee. In that case the truckers got back pay and settlements and it became established that to have IC status, control can not be exerted like employees.
> From that moment under the California courts, the control over our job, like setting rates, deactivation over cancellation rate, deciding what route to take, hassling us over acceptance rating made us not legit IC's.
> ...


Thanks buddy for the detail response. We all need to make money and don't want to lose the opportunity. I sure hope things will work out well...I'm going to pray.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> When you hire someone to babysit your kids the rules can change whenever you want but when you are a licensed business operating in all 50 states pretending to employ independent contractors the rules can not change whenever Uber wants. There are laws and regulations that govern how a business with independent contractor must adhere to.
> 
> You should try practicing what you preach. Just as you claim drivers knew the rules when they signed up, Uber knew the rules for hiring independent contractors but decided they could just thumb their noses at the law and operate how they see fit. There is limited day to day control a company can have over an independent contractor. Uber has too much control. End of story. Move on.


Which rules ?
The rules when i signed up 4 years ago have changed 8 times a year every damn year ALONG WITH THE PAY !

UBER IS SUPPOSED TO ONLY TAKE 20% ACCORDING TO WHAT I SIGNED UP FOR !!!!!


----------



## Rocknrlk (Aug 30, 2017)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> When you hire someone to babysit your kids the rules can change whenever you want but when you are a licensed business operating in all 50 states pretending to employ independent contractors the rules can not change whenever Uber wants. There are laws and regulations that govern how a business with independent contractor must adhere to.
> 
> You should try practicing what you preach. Just as you claim drivers knew the rules when they signed up, Uber knew the rules for hiring independent contractors but decided they could just thumb their noses at the law and operate how they see fit. There is limited day to day control a company can have over an independent contractor. Uber has too much control. End of story. Move on.


Really, the contract you signed states they can change the rules whenever they want and you can accept it or not. Guess you accepted, since you are still driving.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Rocknrlk said:


> Really, the contract you signed states they can change the rules whenever they want.


This is where Regulation becomes necessary.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Rocknrlk said:


> Really, the contract you signed states they can change the rules whenever they want and you can accept it or not. Guess you accepted, since you are still driving.


He delivers pizza now


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> He delivers pizza now


Pays better !
Half the miles on my car !
Health insurance.
Less than 40 hour weeks !


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

Rocknrlk said:


> Really, the contract you signed states they can change the rules whenever they want and you can accept it or not. Guess you accepted, since you are still driving.


Can you get it through your thick skull that's the reason why we are at this point is because Uber has been operating illegally according to the laws of independent contractors. Just because you agree to the terms does not make it legal if the terms itself are illegal. If a company tells a hourly employee we will not pay you time and a half over 40 hours worked we will only pay straight time and the employee agrees because they are desperate for job does not make it legal. Even if a contract was signed with the employees own blood means absolutely nothing. It is illegal. What level of education are we dealing with for some of these posters? Can't get much clearer than this. Please stop repeating but you agreed to the terms. Please please stop.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Pays better !
> Half the miles on my car !
> Health insurance.
> Less than 40 hour weeks !


You forgot the free left over pizza LOL.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Transportador said:


> You forgot the free left over pizza LOL.


NOOO . . . I DO NOT FORGET !

GREATLY LOWERS MY GROCERY BILL.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> NOOO . . . I DO NOT FORGET !
> 
> GREATLY LOWERS MY GROCERY BILL.


Hahaha, I used to drive for Dominos in college. We used to make at least one "Crew" pie every night for the gang. Except when you smell pizzas all night you don't really feel like eating any. We also kept the cancelled orders for the cops...Oh yeah, they never ticketed a Dominos driver.


----------



## Gargraves (Jun 24, 2017)

Everything is supply and demand. In Toronto, Uber executives know they can tap into a limitless supply of hardworking immigrants willing to drive for $5 or $6 an hour, since it's still more than what they made back home (somewhere Donald Trump would call a "shithole country"). These are the same people who work long hours cleaning toilets, running convenience stores, flipping burgers or pouring coffee. They live cheaply and their kids become doctors and lawyers.
If by chance Uber were to be unionized in Toronto, Uber would become an employer, likely a nasty one. A unionized Uber would have to charge higher rates, setting the stage for a non-union competitor that would charge riders less and win market share from Uber -- at least until we are all replaced with driverless cars.
Uber may also face competition from public transit itself. Metrolinx's proposed "First and Last Mile" service imagined "micro-transit" shuttle vans and car pools taking people to and from GO and TTC stations. It is not too far to picture Uber and taxis replaced by a fleet of electric cars operated by the TTC (with the cars painted red, white and black like buses) driven by uniformed members of the Amalgamated Transit Union. The good news is the TTC would need lots of new drivers.


----------

